# Race to Sub x on Skewb



## CBcuber86 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello, and welcome to the Race to Sub x on Skewb thread. This will be a weekly competition, where I post 12 scrambles (in fixed corner notation, or FCN) every Friday. At the end of each week, I will post the 3 fastest averages and 12 new scrambles. I will also post the results of anyone who graduated(achieved sub x 3 weeks in a row). Once you graduate, you can choose a new goal. Please use this format when posting your results:

Round x
Race to sub x
Cube
Method

Time 1
Time 2...

Time 12

Ao12:x.xxx

I hope you all enjoy, and I will keep this thread going unless nobody posts for 3 weeks.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 27, 2017)

Round 1 scrambles:​
L' R' U L R U B L' B U 

L B L' B' U' R' U R' 

B L' R L' B R B U' 

U B' U L B' L' B L U 

B' R' L B U' L' U' 

L' B' U' R' U' B R' B' 

L U R L' U R U B L 

B' L B' U' L R B' U' 

L U L B L' B' L' B U 

B' L' B' L' R U' B' U' R' 

U B R L' B R U L' R 

U L' U R U' B R U' R'


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 28, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 1
Race to Sub-10
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
Method: Sarah's Intermediate

1. 7.95 
2. (16.46) 
3. (5.73) 
4. 9.89 
5. 8.69 
6. 10.35 
7. 8.61 
8. 12.85 
9. 9.26 
10. 9.42 
11. 9.89 
12. 8.93 

*Ao12: 9.58
*
Not bad. Haven't practiced skewb for a while so I'm starting with sub-10. That 5.xx single was awesome!

I've been wanting to get faster at skewb so maybe this race will motivate me to practice this event! I will do it every week if you keep posting rounds and results. 

Thanks for hosting it!


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 28, 2017)

Round 1
Race to Sub-10
Cubing Classroom
Sarah's Intermediate
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-27
avg of 12: 13.11

Time List:
1. 13.07 L' R' U L R U B L' B U 
2. 16.51 L B L' B' U' R' U R' 
3. 14.27 B L' R L' B R B U' 
4. 12.74 U B' U L B' L' B L U 
5. 12.63 B' R' L B U' L' U' 
6. 11.56 L' B' U' R' U' B R' B' 
7. (18.21) L U R L' U R U B L 
8. 16.61 B' L B' U' L R B' U' 
9. (9.45) L U L B L' B' L' B U 
10. 10.17 B' L' B' L' R U' B' U' R' 
11. 11.31 U B R L' B R U L' R 
12. 12.25 U L' U R U' B R U' R'

Wow that was awful. Best solve was worse than what I used to average.


----------



## YTCuber (Oct 28, 2017)

Round 1
Race to Sub-6
MoYu Magnetic Skewb
Sarah's Beginner / 1 Algorithm method
Extra scramble: U' B' U L B U' L U'

7.437, 5.472, 7.567, 4.417, 7.238, 6.562, (Extra: 2.802), 7.386, (8.589), 5.674, 5.638, 7.678

*6.506 Ao12*


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Oct 28, 2017)

Round 1
Race to sub 5
X man wingy
Sarah’s intermediate

Times
1: 7.665
2: 9.224
3: 8.560
4: 7.627
5: 7.667
6: 6.577
7: 11.118
8: 8.261
9: 6.776
10: 10.551
11: 5.393
12: 10.066

Ao12: 8.297


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 28, 2017)

Round 1
Race to sub 7
X Man Wingy
Sarah's intermediate

1. 7.49
2. 8.76
3. 8.37
4. 7.87
5. 8.72
6. 8.39
7. (14.51)
8. 11.72
9. 8.38
10. (6.92)
11. 9.79
12. 8.33
= 8.78


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 28, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> Round 1
> Race to Sub-6
> MoYu Magnetic Skewb
> Sarah's Beginner / 1 Algorithm method
> ...



Next week I will post 2 extra scrambles. Please use them if you need to next week.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 28, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Round 1
> Race to sub 5
> X man wingy
> Sarah’s intermediate
> ...



When you calculate an average of 12, you take out the best and worst times, add up the middle 10 times, and divide by 10. (In other words, you find the mean of the middle 10 times.) Your average was an 8.297, not 8.1.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Oct 28, 2017)

Round 1
Race to sub 5.5
Moyu Magnetic
Sarah advanced


6.050
6.241
5.464
5.023
5.995
5.744
(7.559)
(3.489)
7.039
7.398
4.986
5.245
Ao12: 5.319

I almost +2ed the 3.489. Other than the close call, it was a pretty normal average, although there were too many 7s.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 29, 2017)

Who is Sarah?


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 29, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Who is Sarah?



Sarah Strong, she invented this method.

https://sarah.cubing.net/skewb/my-method


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Oct 29, 2017)

CBcuber86 said:


> When you calculate an average of 12, you take out the best and worst times, add up the middle 10 times, and divide by 10. (In other words, you find the mean of the middle 10 times.) Your average was an 8.297, not 8.1.


 The app I was using (chap timer) gives you both the mean and average so I must have put the mean on accedent, I’ll change my post.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Oct 31, 2017)

Round 1
Race to sub-11
Moyu Magnetic
Sarah's Intermediate

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-31
avg of 12: 12.92

Time List:
1. 10.84 L' R' U L R U B L' B U 
2. 12.33 L B L' B' U' R' U R' 
3. 15.30 B L' R L' B R B U' 
4. 15.40 U B' U L B' L' B L U 
5. 12.81 B' R' L B U' L' U' 
6. (26.93) L' B' U' R' U' B R' B' 
7. 12.79 L U R L' U R U B L 
8. 13.46 B' L B' U' L R B' U' 
9. (8.90) L U L B L' B' L' B U 
10. 10.99 B' L' B' L' R U' B' U' R' 
11. 10.88 U B R L' B R U L' R 
12. 14.35 U L' U R U' B R U' R'

Anyone have can found a tutorial to get through sub-10? I don't pretty much get any progress on skewb.


----------



## CarterK (Oct 31, 2017)

race to sub 5

avg of 12: 4.697

Time List:
1. 3.201 L' R' U L R U B L' B U 
2. 4.403 L B L' B' U' R' U R' 
3. (2.810) B L' R L' B R B U' 
4. 4.575 B' R' L B U' L' U' 
5. 8.073 L' B' U' R' U' B R' B' 
6. 4.171 L U R L' U R U B L 
7. 5.285 B' L B' U' L R B' U' 
8. (8.316) L U L B L' B' L' B U 
9. 4.391 B' L' B' L' R U' B' U' R' 
10. 2.866 U B R L' B R U L' R 
11. 5.575 U L' U R U' B R U' R' 
12. 4.426 U B' U L B' L' B L U

The 4th scramble is the last solve, but other than that, the order is right.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 3, 2017)

Round 1 results:

Round 2 scrambles:

U' R B' U L' U R B L'

R B' L R' B L' U R L'

B U' R U' B U' R' B L

B' L' B U B U L R' U'

L' B' L U' R B L' U' L'

R' B U' B' R' L' B' U' L'

L R' B L' B R' L' B L'

B' U B R U' B R B U'

L U' R U' R' U R' U'

U' L R U' R B L' B'

L R' L R L R' B R

R B R' U B' R L' B' L' U'
E1: B R B R U R' L U'


----------



## CarterK (Nov 3, 2017)

Race to sub 5
avg of 12: 4.273

Time List:
1. 5.280 U' R B' U L' U R B L' 
2. 4.513 R B' L R' B L' U R L' 
3. 4.632 B U' R U' B U' R' B L 
4. 4.436 B' L' B U B U L R' U' 
5. 5.222 L' B' L U' R B L' U' L' 
6. (6.666) R' B U' B' R' L' B' U' L' 
7. 4.897 L R' B L' B R' L' B L' 
8. 3.193 B' U B R U' B R B U' 
9. (2.003) L U' R U' R' U R' U' 
10. 3.389 U' L R U' R B L' B' 
11. 5.120 L R' L R L R' B R 
12. 2.049 R B R' U B' R L' B' L' U'

2/3


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 3, 2017)

Round 2
Race to sub 10
Cubing Classroom
Sarah's Intermediate
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-3
avg of 12: 8.83 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 7.50 U' R B' U L' U R B L'
2. 8.91 R B' L R' B L' U R L'
3. 10.43 B U' R U' B U' R' B L
4. 10.80 B' L' B U B U L R' U'
5. 9.13 L' B' L U' R B L' U' L'
6. 9.56 R' B U' B' R' L' B' U' L'
7. 11.62 L R' B L' B R' L' B L'
8. 6.32 B' U B R U' B R B U'
9. 7.11 L U' R U' R' U R' U'
10. 6.95 U' L R U' R B L' B'
11. (12.62) L R' L R L R' B R
12. (5.23) R B R' U B' R L' B' L' U'

Ton of lockups on the last solve. Just got first sub 6 Ao5 (that took some lolscrambles) and first sub 9 Ao100 so I better graduate soon.

@below that's a typo.


----------



## CarterK (Nov 3, 2017)

whatshisbucket said:


> avg of 12: 8.83 (1/2)


Why does it say 1/2?


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 4, 2017)

CBcuber86 said:


> Round 1 results:
> View attachment 8559
> Round 2 scrambles:
> 
> ...



Please correct my username (uppercase C) and include one or two extra scrambles


----------



## applezfall (Nov 4, 2017)

r2
wingy
indermidiate
sub mitch
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-4
avg of 12: 6.95

Time List:
1. 7.01 U' R B' U L' U R B L' 
2. 6.48 R B' L R' B L' U R L' 
3. 8.86 B U' R U' B U' R' B L 
4. 5.36 B' L' B U B U L R' U' 
5. 6.40 L' B' L U' R B L' U' L' 
6. 8.22 R' B U' B' R' L' B' U' L' 
7. 8.20 L R' B L' B R' L' B L' 
8. 5.12 B' U B R U' B R B U' 
9. (11.82) L U' R U' R' U R' U' 
10. 6.58 U' L R U' R B L' B' 
11. 7.27 L R' L R L R' B R 
12. (3.57) R B R' U B' R L' B' L' U'


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm going to compete soon!


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 10, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I'm going to compete soon!


If you reply by the end of the day today, then I will edit this and include your results as well as mine, because I haven't had time to compete this week.

Round 2 results:


R' B' L B' R B' U B L 

U B' R B' U B L' R U 

R' B R U' R L' B R' U 

R' U R' B L' R' U L U' 

R' B L' R L' U R' L 

U R L' R B R 
B' L R' L U L' R U B' 

R' L' B L' U R' L' 

L' R B' L' U R' B U' L 

B' L B R B' L B' R' U' 

L' U' L R' U' L B' U' B' 

R' B R U' B L 
Can already tell that a couple of these are going to be stupid!


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 10, 2017)

Round 2
Race to sub 5.5
Moyu Magnetic
Sarah Advanced

5.141, 5.294, 6.024, (8.380), 4.940, 5.594, 7.081, 4.207, 5.734, 4.490, 4.689, (2.707)

Ao12: 5.319
(2/3)


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 10, 2017)

Round 3
Race to sub 5.5
Moyu Magnetic
Sarah advanced

6.224, 5.440, (6.874), 5.090, 5.923, 2.556, 3.340, 6.072, 6.226, 6.093, 5.977, (2.094)

Ao12: 5.294
Finally graduated! Going for 5.3 next week


----------



## CarterK (Nov 10, 2017)

ao12: 4.53 3/3

1. 4.540 R' B' L B' R B' U B L 
2. 4.023 U B' R B' U B L' R U 
3. 4.605 R' B R U' R L' B R' U 
4. 3.594 R' U R' B L' R' U L U' 
5. 4.831 R' B L' R L' U R' L 
6. 5.080 U R L' R B R 
7. (3.523) B' L R' L U L' R U B' 
8. 3.660 R' L' B L' U R' L' 
9. 5.201 L' R B' L' U R' B U' L 
10. 5.711 B' L B R B' L B' R' U' 
11. (6.409) L' U' L R' U' L B' U' B' 
12. 4.100 R' B R U' B L

yay I graduated. 4.25 next week.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 10, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 2
Race to Sub-10
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
Method: Sarah's Intermediate

1. 8.59 
2. 7.96 
3. 5.31 
4. 9.41 
5. 8.78 
6. 8.29 
7. 9.30 
8. 7.76 
9. (13.28) 
10. 8.18 
11. 12.03 
12. (3.69) 

*Ao12: 8.56[2/3]
*
Very nice! 

Thank you so much for adding my results in!


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 10, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 3
Race to Sub-10
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
Method: Sarah's Intermediate

1. (DNF(10.56)) 
2. 9.51 
3. 8.81 
4. 8.66 
5. 11.55 
6. 8.77 
7. 6.45 
8. 8.34 
9. (5.51) 
10. 10.04 
11. 7.10 
12. 11.74 

*Ao12: 9.10[3/3]*

Yay I graduated! Messed up on a few of the solves though.

For the spreadsheet you might want to order the people in what they are racing too.


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 10, 2017)

YTCuber
Round 3
Race to Sub-6
Cube: MoYu Magnetic
Method: Sarah's Beginner/1 Algorithm
*5.644* Ao12 (close to overall pb ao12)

4.460 R' B' L B' R B' U B L 

5.518 U B' R B' U B L' R U 

7.781 R' B R U' R L' B R' U 

4.405 R' U R' B L' R' U L U' 

(9.712) R' B L' R L' U R' L 

(2.732) U R L' R B R
6.124 B' L R' L U L' R U B' 

4.398 R' L' B L' U R' L' 

4.630 L' R B' L' U R' B U' L 

7.716 B' L B R B' L B' R' U' 

5.501 L' U' L R' U' L B' U' B' 

5.810 R' B R U' B L


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 10, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> CornerCutter
> Round 3
> Race to Sub-10
> Cube: Moyu Magnetic
> ...


I was planning on doing that this week, but I was in a rush and didn’t have time. I will do that for the results next week. Thanks for the help though!


----------



## DhruvA (Nov 11, 2017)

Round 3
Race to Sub-6
Cube: Xman Wingy
(6.491)
6.113
5.950
5.835
4.921
3.141
5.082
4.545
5.289
5.770
6.139
(2.177)
=5.278 ao12


----------



## applezfall (Nov 11, 2017)

r3
sub mitch
nonmagnetic wingy
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-11
avg of 12: 5.69

Time List:
1. 5.09 R' B' L B' R B' U B L 
2. (13.53) U B' R B' U B L' R U 
3. 5.05 R' B R U' R L' B R' U 
4. 5.67 R' U R' B L' R' U L U' 
5. 4.80 R' B L' R L' U R' L 
6. 7.19 U R L' R B R 
7. 5.69 B' L R' L U L' R U B' 
8. 6.90 R' L' B L' U R' L' 
9. 5.95 L' R B' L' U R' B U' L 
10. 5.14 B' L B R B' L B' R' U' 
11. 5.40 L' U' L R' U' L B' U' B' 
12. (4.20) R' B R U' B L
lol scrambles


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 11, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-11
avg of 12: 9.24

Time List:
1. 7.97 R' B' L B' R B' U B L 
2. 11.68 U B' R B' U B L' R U 
3. (11.82) R' B R U' R L' B R' U 
4. 9.24 R' U R' B L' R' U L U' 
5. 10.55 R' B L' R L' U R' L 
6. (3.47) U R L' R B R 
7. 4.74 B' L R' L U L' R U B' 
8. 8.87 R' L' B L' U R' L' 
9. 7.36 L' R B' L' U R' B U' L 
10. 9.92 B' L B R B' L B' R' U' 
11. 11.66 L' U' L R' U' L B' U' B' 
12. 10.45 R' B R U' B L

Oops found the 6 move solve for scramble 6
Also found 3 move layer to double sledge for 7

Can you remove 6 move scrambles in the future since those are against WCA regulation?


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 12, 2017)

whatshisbucket said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-11
> avg of 12: 9.24
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Yeah, I was in a rush and kind of forgot about that. They were computer generated, and sometimes really stupid ones come up, so I apologize and will try not to do that again. Numbers six and twelve should have been illegal, but Seven wasn’t illegal, it was just really lucky.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 12, 2017)

CBcuber86 said:


> Yeah, I was in a rush and kind of forgot about that. They were computer generated, and sometimes really stupid ones come up, so I apologize and will try not to do that again. Numbers six and twelve should have been illegal, but Seven wasn’t illegal, it was just really lucky.


Just wondering why you don't use CStimer for getting scrambles?


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 17, 2017)

Round 3 results

Congratulations to CarterK, sub 5, and Corner Cutter,sub 10 for graduating along with myself.
round 4 scrambles:

B' L' B L B U R U

U R' U B L' B R L

L R' B' U' R L' B' R' U' R'

B L U' R' U' L R' U

R' L B L U' B' L U L

B' U L U B' R L R

R B' U' R U' L B R' L'

U' B' L R' U B' R L R'

U' B' R B L' R' B' L'

R U B' U' B U B' U'

L' B U R' B L' R' L

U R U L' R L' R L


----------



## CarterK (Nov 17, 2017)

Race to sub 4.25
avg of 12: 3.74

Time List:
1. 3.05 B' L' B L B U R U 
2. 4.47 U R' U B L' B R L 
3. 2.87 L R' B' U' R L' B' R' U' R' 
4. 2.77 B L U' R' U' L R' U 
5. 4.01 R' L B L U' B' L U L 
6. (2.22) B' U L U B' R L R 
7. (5.63) R B' U' R U' L B R' L' 
8. 5.54 U' B' L R' U B' R L R' 
9. 3.62 U' B' R B L' R' B' L' 
10. 4.49 R U B' U' B U B' U' 
11. 3.36 L' B U R' B L' R' L 
12. 3.23 U R U L' R L' R L

Nice! counting 5 sucks though. Also 3.22 ao5.


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 18, 2017)

Round 4
Race to sub6
5.954 ao12
2/3

6.013 B' L' B L B U R U

4.940 U R' U B L' B R L

4.362 L R' B' U' R L' B' R' U' R'

4.072 B L U' R' U' L R' U

6.658 R' L B L U' B' L U L

4.529 B' U L U B' R L R

8.026 R B' U' R U' L B R' L'

8.107 U' B' L R' U B' R L R'

7.256 U' B' R B L' R' B' L'

(2.280) R U B' U' B U B' U'

5.579 L' B U R' B L' R' L

(9.920) U R U L' R L' R L


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 18, 2017)

Round 4
Race to sub 5.3
Moyu Magnetic
Sarah Advanced

4.675, 4.538, 6.901, 4.155, 4.343, (3.492), 5.033, (7.953), 6.478, 5.551, 3.880, 6.552
Ao12: 5.21


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 19, 2017)

R4
Sub-10
Cubing Classroom
Sarah's Intermediate
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-18
avg of 12: 9.52 (3/3)

Time List:
1. 10.33+ B' L' B L B U R U 
2. (14.27) U R' U B L' B R L 
3. 8.07 L R' B' U' R L' B' R' U' R' 
4. (3.96) B L U' R' U' L R' U 
5. 11.31 R' L B L U' B' L U L 
6. 6.33 B' U L U B' R L R 
7. 7.99 R B' U' R U' L B R' L' 
8. 10.80 U' B' L R' U B' R L R' 
9. 9.12 U' B' R B L' R' B' L' 
10. 9.82 R U B' U' B U B' U' 
11. 9.47 L' B U R' B L' R' L 
12. 11.94 U R U L' R L' R L
most of those were pretty bad. oh well


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 24, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 4
Race to Sub-8
Cube: Moyu Magnetic
Method: Sarah's Intermediate

1. 12.06 
2. 7.23 
3. 6.31 
4. (3.56) 
5. 5.71 
6. 8.17 
7. 9.48 
8. 7.90 
9. 8.44 
10. 8.39 
11. 5.50 
12. (13.04) 

*Ao12: 7.92*

Nice! I should be getting a Wingy in the mail soon so that should help!


----------



## CarterK (Nov 24, 2017)

New scrambles today?


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 24, 2017)

CarterK said:


> New scrambles today?


He should be posting them soon!


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 24, 2017)

round 4 results: (green means the same as yellow, it is just to separate two different goals)


L B' R U B L B U 

B' U B R B L' B 

R U' L B L R' L R' L 

B L B U R B R' U' L' 

L' R L B L U' L' 

B' L' B' R L' B R L' 

R' U' B' U R' B' L U 

R' L' R B' L' R' U' B' U 

B U L U L' R' L' R' U 

B' U B' L B R' B U' R' 

B' U B R B L' B 

R' L U' B R B R' B' L


----------



## CarterK (Nov 24, 2017)

Race to sub 4.25: 3.95

1. 3.65 L B' R U B L B U 
2. 4.12 B' U B R B L' B 
3. 3.89 R U' L B L R' L R' L 
4. (3.04) B L B U R B R' U' L' 
5. 4.25 L' R L B L U' L' 
6. 3.80 B' L' B' R L' B R L' 
7. 4.09 R' U' B' U R' B' L U 
8. 3.98 R' L' R B' L' R' U' B' U 
9. (4.56) B U L U L' R' L' R' U 
10. 3.81 B' U B' L B R' B U' R' 
11. 3.80 B' U B R B L' B 
12. 4.09 R' L U' B R B R' B' L
Pure sub 5 and my worst counting solve was 4.25. Pretty consistent. 2/3


----------



## Yoshi Cuber (Nov 30, 2017)

Race to: sub 8
Cube: X-Man Wingy
Method Sarah's Intermediate

6.46
7.25
5.07
(2.62)
8.36
(12.77)
8.75
7.57
6.93
9.47
6.89
9.20
Avg= 7.59
1/3
This is my first time doing a race to sub x, it's really fun


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 1, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 5
Race to Sub-8
Cube: X-Man Wingy
Method: Sarah's Intermediate

1. (9.62) 
2. 5.71 
3. 8.54 
4. 7.27 
5. (3.02) 
6. 8.77 
7. 8.25 
8. 8.61 
9. 7.13 
10. 6.06 
11. 6.15 
12. 9.02 

*Ao12: 7.55[2/3]
*
First average with the Wingy, just came in the mail! Awesome! Can't wait to graduate.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 1, 2017)

Scrambles and results will be posted tomorrow


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 2, 2017)

R5
Race to sub-9
Cubing classroom
Sarah's Intermediate
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-2
avg of 12: 8.15

Time List:
1. 7.57 L B' R U B L B U 
2. 7.74 B' U B R B L' B 
3. 6.06 R U' L B L R' L R' L 
4. 8.26 B L B U R B R' U' L' 
5. 10.02 L' R L B L U' L' 
6. 11.17 B' L' B' R L' B R L' 
7. (5.90) R' U' B' U R' B' L U 
8. 9.44 R' L' R B' L' R' U' B' U 
9. 7.57 B U L U L' R' L' R' U 
10. 6.77 B' U B' L B R' B U' R' 
11. 6.87 B' U B R B L' B 
12. (12.05) R' L U' B R B R' B' L
I got disproportionately lucky this average


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 2, 2017)

Round 5
Sub 5.3
Moyu Magnetic 
Advanced 
4.793, 4.540, 5.460, 6.730, 5.975, (7.476), 4.733, 6.763, 4.954, 4.118, (4.019), 6.888= 5.495


----------



## CarterK (Dec 2, 2017)

CBcuber86 said:


> Round 5
> Sub 5.3
> Moyu Magnetic
> Advanced
> 4.793, 4.540, 5.460, 6.730, 5.975, (7.476), 4.733, 6.763, 4.954, 4.118, (4.019), 6.888= 5.495


New round soon?


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 2, 2017)

round 5 results:

round 6 scrambles:

B' L' U' L' R' U' R L U'

L B U B U L R L

R L' B' U' R B' L' U'

L' B' U L' U L' B L'

R B' L' B' R L' R U' R

U' R' B U' L' U' L' R'

B' U' B' U L B' R' L' U'

L' U' L' B L U R' B

U B' U R' U' L R' L'

U' L' U' R' U' B' U L

B' L R U' L B L' U

R U' R' L B' U B U
sorry for posting so late this week


----------



## CarterK (Dec 2, 2017)

Race to sub 4.25:
avg of 12: 3.77 (3/3)


Time List:
1. (1.84) B' L' U' L' R' U' R L U' 
2. 4.42 L B U B U L R L 
3. 4.84 R L' B' U' R B' L' U' 
4. 4.27 L' B' U L' U L' B L' 
5. 2.20 R B' L' B' R L' R U' R 
6. 4.22 U' R' B U' L' U' L' R' 
7. 2.64 B' U' B' U L B' R' L' U' 
8. (5.22) L' U' L' B L U R' B 
9. 3.30 U B' U R' U' L R' L' 
10. 4.16 U' L' U' R' U' B' U L 
11. 3.61 B' L R U' L B L' U 
12. 4.04 R U' R' L B' U B U

The average was good, but way too many 4's. The counting 2.2 saved it. Sub 4 next week.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Dec 3, 2017)

Round 6
Sub-11
Moyu Magnetic
Sarah's Intermediate

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-3
avg of 12: 9.95

Time List:
1. 7.04 B' L' U' L' R' U' R L U' 
2. 10.41 L B U B U L R L 
3. 8.81 R L' B' U' R B' L' U' 
4. 13.60 L' B' U L' U L' B L' 
5. 12.87 R B' L' B' R L' R U' R 
6. 8.31 U' R' B U' L' U' L' R' 
7. (6.49) B' U' B' U L B' R' L' U' 
8. 9.89 L' U' L' B L U R' B 
9. 10.34 U B' U R' U' L R' L' 
10. (14.43) U' L' U' R' U' B' U L 
11. 9.50 B' L R U' L B L' U 
12. 8.77 R U' R' L B' U B U

Wow! I dont actually expecting this. Sub-10 by a whisker


----------



## Tyler Robinson (Dec 3, 2017)

If I’m starting now what scrambles should I do


----------



## CarterK (Dec 3, 2017)

Tyler Robinson said:


> If I’m starting now what scrambles should I do


Round 6, the most recent round.


----------



## Tyler Robinson (Dec 3, 2017)

Round 6 Race to sub 3.5
Ao12 4.09 fail
4.27
2.86
5.84
2.93
4.09
3.19
3.02
5.50
4.28
4.14
4.96+2=6.96
3.66


----------



## Yoshi Cuber (Dec 4, 2017)

Round 6
Race to sub 8
X-Man Wingy
Sarah's Intermediate

(5.63)
6.73
9.56
6.85
(11.28)
6.70
7.63
8.79
9.29
8.41
7.97
9.08

Avg: 8.00

So close


----------



## whatshisbucket (Dec 4, 2017)

R6
Sub-9
Cubing Classroom
Sarah's Intermediate
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-4
avg of 12: 10.31

Time List:
1. 7.60 L B U B U L R L 
2. (13.59) L B U B U L R L
3. 10.53 R L' B' U' R B' L' U' 
4. 8.34 L' B' U L' U L' B L' 
5. 12.57 R B' L' B' R L' R U' R 
6. (5.01) U' R' B U' L' U' L' R' 
7. 12.25+ B' U' B' U L B' R' L' U' 
8. 10.46 L' U' L' B L U R' B 
9. 12.01 U B' U R' U' L R' L' 
10. 7.82 U' L' U' R' U' B' U L 
11. 11.02 B' L R U' L B L' U 
12. 10.50 R U' R' L B' U B U


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 8, 2017)

round 7 scrambles:

B' R' U' B U L R' U

U' L R' U B R L' U' L

B' R' U' R' L U' L U

B L' U' B' R U' R B

U B U' L' R U B' L'

B' R B' R B U L' U' L

U R B' L B U' R U' L'

B U' B R L R' L R'

L' B' L B' U' R' B R'

R L U L U R L U'

U R' L R U' L' B R B'

U' B' L R L R B R' L'


----------



## CarterK (Dec 9, 2017)

Race to sub 4:
ao12: 3.72 (1/3)
3.33
4.74
4.05
(5.30)
3.48
3.89
3.78
3.38
3.41
3.89 
3.21
(2.73)

Not the best single but consistent average.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Dec 11, 2017)

Round 6
Same goal, cube, and method

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-11
avg of 12: 10.75

Time List:
1. 9.44 B' R' U' B U L R' U 
2. 11.46 U' L R' U B R L' U' L 
3. 10.70 B' R' U' R' L U' L U 
4. 12.74 B L' U' B' R U' R B 
5. 9.57 U B U' L' R U B' L' 
6. 14.35 B' R B' R B U L' U' L 
7. 10.03 U R B' L B U' R U' L' 
8. 8.95 B U' B R L R' L R' 
9. 10.89 L' B' L B' U' R' B R' 
10. 9.35 R L U L U R L U' 
11. (8.29) U R' L R U' L' B R B' 
12. (15.41) U' B' L R L R B R' L'


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 15, 2017)

U B' R' U R B' R B' R' L'

B' L' U' L U' L B' R' B

B U' L B R' B' L R

U R' B L U B' R' B' L'

L U R U R B U' B

L' B U B' R' B' U' R

L U' B U R U' R' B' L'

L B U L R' B' L U' R'

B R' B' L' B' U B U'

B U' L' R' U' B L B' R'

R U' B L' R' L U' B'

L' R' B R' L U R' B


----------



## CBcuber86 (Dec 15, 2017)

My threads are dying


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 15, 2017)

CBcuber86 said:


> My threads are dying


Why?


----------



## CarterK (Dec 15, 2017)

Race to sub 4:

Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-15
avg of 12: 3.03

Time List:
1. 2.72 U B' R' U R B' R B' R' L' 
2. 3.00 B' L' U' L U' L B' R' B 
3. 3.95 B U' L B R' B' L R 
4. 2.40 U R' B L U B' R' B' L' 
5. (4.64) L U R U R B U' B 
6. 3.05 L' B U B' R' B' U' R 
7. 3.23 L U' B U R U' R' B' L' 
8. 3.66 L B U L R' B' L U' R' 
9. 2.24 B R' B' L' B' U B U' 
10. 3.18 B U' L' R' U' B L B' R' 
11. 2.88 R U' B L' R' L U' B' 
12. (2.08) L' R' B R' L U R' B

One looked quite a few. Good average.


----------



## Tyler Robinson (Dec 20, 2017)

Round 7 Goal Sub 3.5 

3.52 Average of 12 
3.32 without +2

1. 5.29
2. 2.35
3. 3.92
4. 3.72
5. 2.46
6. 2.93
7. 3.27
8. 4.22
9. 2.62
10. 4.16
11. 2.96
12. 2.98+2=4.98


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 21, 2017)

Round 7 
Sub 10 I guess
Generated By csTimer on 2017-12-20
avg of 12: 10.98

Time List:
10.14, 13.24, 8.05, 8.26, 15.23, 13.09, (4.78), 8.50, 11.44, 8.16, 13.73, (16.77)
lol skewb


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 22, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 7
Race to Sub-7
Cube: X-Man Wingy
Method: Sarah's Intermediate

1. (4.03) 
2. 10.08 
3. 10.98 
4. 9.17 
5. 9.20 
6. 6.48 
7. 9.70 
8. 6.90 
9. 7.40 
10. (12.00) 
11. 8.33 
12. 6.68 

*Ao12: 8.49
*
Sorry I missed the past few rounds.

Hope you can add this to the spreadsheet. Thanks!


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 22, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 8
Race to Sub-7
Cube: X-Man Wingy
Method: Sarah's Intermediate

1. 7.52 
2. 7.89 
3. (4.11) 
4. 7.23 
5. 7.72 
6. 9.89 
7. 8.71 
8. 7.97 
9. 9.64 
10. (10.24) 
11. 7.76 
12. 5.96 

*Ao12: 8.03*

Those counting 9's ruined it.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 29, 2017)

New round soon?


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 1, 2018)

CarterK said:


> New round soon?


Sorry about that, I completely forgot. Making a new round right now! I’m going to get rid of the spreadsheet for now on because it’s easier for me, I hope you don’t mind.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 1, 2018)

@CarterK *3.03 *sub 4 2/3
@Tyler Robinson *4.98 *sub 3.5 
@CornerCutter *8.03* sub 7 
@JustAnotherGenericCuber *10.98* sub 10 


U' R U B' U B R 

B R B L B U R' B' R' U 

R' U' B L B' U L B L' 

L R U L U L' R' B L 

B L U B U R' B U R 

U' L R' U R' B L' B' R 

B L B R U L' U' L U' 

B R U R' U R L B' R' 

L B L R U' L' R B U' 

U' L' U L' B R U 

B' U B' R' L' U B R' 

R' B' R' B' L U B' U R


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 1, 2018)

Round 9?
Sub 10
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-1
avg of 12: 9.63

Time List:
10.10, 9.57, 11.29, 9.08, 9.81, 9.09, 10.29, (5.37), 9.46, 8.21, 9.39, (26.64)
lol skewb


----------



## CarterK (Jan 1, 2018)

I lost my skewb at a comp yesterday so I'm using a Qiyi.

avg of 12: 3.41 (3/3)

Time List:
1. (1.61) U' R U B' U B R
2. 3.21 B R B L B U R' B' R' U
3. 2.98 R' U' B L B' U L B L'
4. 3.33 L R U L U L' R' B L
5. 2.88 B L U B U R' B U R
6. 3.82 U' L R' U R' B L' B' R
7. 3.89 B L B R U L' U' L U'
8. (3.99) B R U R' U R L B' R'
9. 3.57 L B L R U' L' R B U'
10. 3.88 U' L' U L' B R U
11. 3.25 B' U B' R' L' U B R'
12. 3.28 R' B' R' B' L U B' U R

OK pure sub 4 with a qiyi, it's clear that I need something harder (although I could onelook a few of these easily) 3.5 next week.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 5, 2018)

Round 9
Sub 5.25
Moyu Magnetic
Sarah’s Advanced
4.371, 5.941, 6.859, 6.434, (3.677), 5.491, 4.330, (8.267), 5.754, 5.651, 5.371, 5.461
=5.566


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 5, 2018)

I'll have mine in soon.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 5, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> I'll have mine in soon.


Ok, I’ll wait to post a new round then


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 5, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 9
Race to Sub-7
Cube: X-Man Wingy
Method: Sarah's Intermediate

1. 9.32 
2. (10.67) 
3. 9.72 
4. 8.40 
5. 5.53 
6. 6.75 
7. 7.06 
8. 7.54 
9. 6.90 
10. (3.04) 
11. 8.11 
12. 8.30 

*Ao12: 7.76
*
Okay average. Very nice single though! .02 from PB.

Thanks for waiting!


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 5, 2018)

Round 9 results
@CarterK 3.41 sub 4 3/3
@CBcuber86 5.57 sub 5.25 @CornerCutter 7.76 sub 7
@JustAnotherGenericCuber 9.63 sub 10 1/3

Round 10 scrambles:

R' U B U B U' R' B' U 

U B' U' R' U' B L U B' 

B' U L U' R' B U B U' 

R B' U' R' U' R' B' R U 

B U B' R L' U' R' B L 

U R L' R' B L' U B U 

L R' U L U' B U L' 

U' R' U B' U' B' L R U 

U' L U R L U' R' B U' 

R B' U' L B L U L R' 

L' U R' L B U L B' R 

R' B' R' B R' U L B


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 5, 2018)

CornerCutter
Round 10
Race to Sub-7
Cube: X-Man Wingy
Method: Sarah's Intermediate

1. (3.31) 
2. 5.44 
3. 8.09 
4. 6.60 
5. 7.31 
6. 6.32 
7. 4.22 
8. 6.82 
9. 4.91 
10. (8.54) 
11. 6.94 
12. 7.38 

*Ao12: 6.40[1/3]*

Very nice! Some of those scrambles were very easy though. 

It was fun doing round 9 and 10 right after each other.


----------



## CarterK (Jan 6, 2018)

OK I'm lowering what I said I would do. I doing 3.3.

Race to sub 3.3:

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-5
avg of 12: 2.63

Time List:
1. 2.30 R' U B U B U' R' B' U
2. 2.89 U B' U' R' U' B L U B'
3. 3.04 B' U L U' R' B U B U'
4. 3.68 R B' U' R' U' R' B' R U
5. 2.86 B U B' R L' U' R' B L
6. 2.58 U R L' R' B L' U B U
7. (1.56) L R' U L U' B U L'
8. 1.64 U' R' U B' U' B' L R U
9. 2.74 U' L U R L U' R' B U'
10. (3.76) R B' U' L B L U L R'
11. 2.00 L' U R' L B U L B' R
12. 2.56 R' B' R' B R' U L B

OK these scrambles are jokes lol. One looked 7 haha.

EDIT: 2.13 ao5 solves 7-11.


----------



## Tyler Robinson (Jan 6, 2018)

Round 10 some failed counting solves
Goal was Sub 3.5 For future rounds I'll do sub 3.3 
Time List:
1. 2.030 
2. 2.740 
3. 3.490 
4. 2.880 
5. 4.090 
6. 3.290 
7. 2.220 
8. (1.890) 
9. 2.220 
10. 3.530 
11. (5.660) 
12. 2.220 

2.87 ao12 Could've been a lot better given the scrambles but hey atleast its sub NAR ao5


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 6, 2018)

Round 10
Sub 5.25
Moyu Magnetic
Advanced


2.725
5.731
5.520
3.863
5.457
3.635
(2.172)
4.427
(6.497)
3.619
4.921
4.777
Avg: 4.467 (PB) 1/3
Lol this got me back into skewb. The scrambles are never going to be that good again


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 12, 2018)

@CarterK *2.63* sub 3.3 1/3
@Tyler Robinson *2.87* sub 3.5 1/3
@CBcuber86 *4.47* sub 5.25 1.3
@CornerCutter *6.40* sub 7 1/3

R U L' R B' L' B' L' 

L' R' U L R L' B R L 

B' L' B' L U' R L' B U 

U' B' U L B U L' R' L 

U' R L U R' U' R' U R' 

U B' L B R' B R' U' 

U L U B' U L B L R' 

B' L B' U' L R L B' 

B' R L' U B' L U' B 

B' U' L' B U' R' L' U' R' 

L' U L U B' U B L' 

L U B R U' L R U


----------



## leudcfa (Jan 13, 2018)

Round 11
Sub 8
Intermediate
Wingy

1. 9.96 
2. 4.65 
3. 7.81 
4. 4.53 
5. 7.27 
6. 5.36 
7. 7.79 
8. 5.50 
9. (11.18) 
10. (4.04) 
11. 8.14 
12. 7.18 

6.82 ao12 (and pb ao5: 5.76)
1/3
Easiest scrambles I've ever seen


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 13, 2018)

leudcfa said:


> Easiest scrambles I've ever seen


Yeah, we’ve been very lucky with scrambles recently, haven’t checked these ones out yet, though.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 13, 2018)

Round 11
Sub 5.25
Moyu Magnetic
Anvanced
Avg: 4.815 2/3
5.232, 4.566, 5.666, 3.769, 4.440, 4.888, 5.628, 5.200, (6.390), 3.555, (3.121), 5.206
I don’t know what’s up with the scrambles recently


----------



## Tyler Robinson (Jan 14, 2018)

Round 11 
Race to sub 3.3 
massive fail two counting 5s and without plus 2 on last solve it would be 3.34
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-14
avg of 12: 3.469

Time List:
5.16
3.20
5.77
(1.68)
3.20
3.12
3.10
2.79
3.41
2.11
2.83
(6.52+)

3.46 Ao12


----------



## CarterK (Jan 18, 2018)

Round 11
Race to sub 3.3

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-17
avg of 12: 2.94

Time List:
1. 3.03 R U L' R B' L' B' L'
2. 4.20 L' R' U L R L' B R L
3. 3.50 B' L' B' L U' R L' B U
4. (1.85) U' B' U L B U L' R' L
5. 1.89 U' R L U R' U' R' U R'
6. 3.00 U B' L B R' B R' U'
7. 2.58 U L U B' U L B L R'
8. 3.29 B' L B' U' L R L B'
9. (6.38+) B' R L' U B' L U' B
10. 2.44 B' U' L' B U' R' L' U' R'
11. 2.50 L' U L U B' U B L'
12. 2.97 L U B R U' L R U

Skewb comp last weekend: plus 2d out of 3NAR 3.11 average.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 20, 2018)

@CarterK *2.94* sub 3.3 2/3
@Tyler Robinson *3.47* sub 3.3 0/3
@CBcuber86 *4.82* sub 5.25 2/3
@leudcfa *6.82* sub 8 1/3


L' B U' R B L R B 

L' B' R L R U' B' 

L R U' R' B U' L' R 

R L B' U' L B' L R B' 

U L' R U R' B' U R U 

U R' U B' U R U' L R 

U' R L' R B' U B' U 

B' U L' R U' L U' B' 

R B L' U L' U' R' B 

L U B R B R' U L' 

B U L' U' B L B' R' L 

R B' U' B L' B' R L R


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 20, 2018)

Round 12
Sub 5.25

5.107:
4.162, 4.676, (3.549), 4.419, 5.840, 5.035, 5.562, 5.423, 5.692, (6.019), 4.957, 5.309


----------



## CarterK (Jan 20, 2018)

Tyler didn't make his goal


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 20, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Tyler didn't make his goal


Sorry, I’ll change that


----------



## DhruvA (Jan 21, 2018)

Race to sub 4.8
X-man Wingy
Ao12- 4.469 [1/3]
6.314
6.699
4.197
(2.666)
4.595
3.981 
3.632
3.777
(6.725) 
3.388
3.712
4.391


----------



## CarterK (Jan 21, 2018)

Race to sub 3.3

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-20
avg of 12: 2.58...

Time List:
1. 3.50 L' B U' R B L R B 
2. (1.44) L' B' R L R U' B' 
3. 2.00 L R U' R' B U' L' R 
4. 2.50 R L B' U' L B' L R B' 
5. (4.14) U L' R U R' B' U R U 
6. 2.92 U R' U B' U R U' L R 
7. 1.90 U' R L' R B' U B' U 
8. 2.20 B' U L' R U' L U' B' 
9. 3.73 R B L' U L' U' R' B 
10. 3.00 L U B R B R' U L' 
11. 2.16 B U L' U' B L B' R' L 
12. 1.85 R B' U' B L' B' R L R


Where are you getting these scrambles from? They seem to be really easy all the time.


----------



## Tyler Robinson (Jan 21, 2018)

Goal 3.3 Round 12 Should've warmed up more first
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-21
avg of 12: 3.50

Time List:
3.13, (2.03), 3.54, 3.66, 3.93, 3.48, 2.25, 4.29, (5.77), 2.94, 4.06, 3.73


----------



## applezfall (Jan 21, 2018)

round 12
sub 5.8
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-21
avg of 12: 5.626

Time List:
1. 4.546 L' B U' R B L R B 
2. 5.400 L' B' R L R U' B' 
3. 4.978 L R U' R' B U' L' R 
4. 5.925 R L B' U' L B' L R B' 
5. 5.611 U L' R U R' B' U R U 
6. 5.997 U R' U B' U R U' L R 
7. 5.236 U' R L' R B' U B' U 
8. (11.117) B' U L' R U' L U' B' 
9. (4.163) R B L' U L' U' R' B 
10. 6.643 L U B R B R' U L' 
11. 5.490 B U L' U' B L B' R' L 
12. 6.430 R B' U' B L' B' R L R


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 21, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Where are you getting these scrambles from? They seem to be really easy all the time.


I know that the scrambles were easy the past couple weeks, but I didn’t think that they were pretty normal except for 1-2 this week. I guess that’s just because I’m not going for sub 3.3! By the way, I use ChaoTimer


----------



## CarterK (Jan 22, 2018)

CBcuber86 said:


> I know that the scrambles were easy the past couple weeks, but I didn’t think that they were pretty normal except for 1-2 this week. I guess that’s just because I’m not going for sub 3.3! By the way, I use ChaoTimer


Ok. Chaotimer gives a lot of easy scrambles (including non-legal ones). I suggest using CStimer for scrambles. That also makes it easier to run because you can copy/paste.


----------



## leudcfa (Jan 22, 2018)

Round 12
Sub 8
ao5: 8.20

1. (5.85) L' B U' R B L R B 
2. 11.15 L' B' R L R U' B' 
3. 6.27 L R U' R' B U' L' R 
4. 11.12 R L B' U' L B' L R B' 
5. 6.78 U L' R U R' B' U R U 
6. 8.50 U R' U B' U R U' L R 
7. 7.25 U' R L' R B' U B' U 
8. 6.90 B' U L' R U' L U' B' 
9. (15.78) R B L' U L' U' R' B 
10. 8.11 L U B R B R' U L' 
11. 8.76 B U L' U' B L B' R' L 
12. 7.15 R B' U' B L' B' R L R

0/3


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 23, 2018)

R12, sub-8 (Intermediate, CD Meichen)
Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-23
avg of 12: 8.854

Time List:
(6.749), (14.187), 8.999, 7.303, 12.257, 9.736, 7.699, 7.277, 9.148, 8.098, 10.045, 7.979

Set up my skewb today, haven't done it in a while.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 26, 2018)

*Round 12:*​@CarterK 2.58 sub 3.3 3/3
@Tyler Robinson 3.5 sub 3.3 0/3
@DhruvA 4.469 sub 4.8 1/3
@CBcuber86 5.107 sub 5.25 3/3
@applezfall 5.626 sub 5.8 1/3
@leudcfa 8.2 sub 8 0/3
@Ordway Persyn 8.854 sub 8 0/3
*Round 13:*​1. U' L' R' B R' U' L' B'
2. B' R B' R' B R' B U L
3. U' B' R' B' U B' R' B
4. U' B' L B' U' B' L B
5. U' L' B U L' R' B L' U'
6. R B' L R B' R L' U' R'
7. R U' L' U' R L' B' L' U
8. B' R B U L' R B' U'
9. R U R' U L' R L U
10. R' L R' U L' R' B' R
11. R B' U' B R' B' L R U
12. B R' U L R' L B R U
Thanks to all the new competitors for competing!


----------



## CarterK (Jan 26, 2018)

Race to sub 3.1. 

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-26
avg of 12: 2.98

Time List:
1. (1.37) U' L' R' B R' U' L' B' 
2. 3.00 B' R B' R' B R' B U L 
3. 2.89 U' B' R' B' U B' R' B 
4. 3.32 U' B' L B' U' B' L B 
5. 3.98 U' L' B U L' R' B L' U' 
6. 3.15 R B' L R B' R L' U' R' 
7. 3.58 R U' L' U' R L' B' L' U 
8. 2.15 B' R B U L' R B' U' 
9. (5.57) R U R' U L' R L U 
10. 2.06 R' L R' U L' R' B' R 
11. 2.92 R B' U' B R' B' L R U 
12. 2.70 B R' U L R' L B R U

Pretty good

(also just realized my last 4 ao12s were sub3.)


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 29, 2018)

Round 13
Sub 4.9
Moyu Magnetic
Advanced
Average: 4.80
4.526, 4.545, 4.135, 5.488, 3.948, 4.916, 4.254, 5.395, (5.697), (3.369), 5.353, 5.425
I’ve been practicing a lot recently, and I guess it payed off


----------



## amaan syed (Jan 30, 2018)

Round 12
Race to sub 5
Sub 5.1~2
Moyu magnetic
Intermediate
Average-4.89
Times-
3.39,8.49,4.63,5.08,3.54,7.01,4.99,3.38,5.74,4.81,5.55
Nice average, that 8 and 7 were mostly lockups and that 8 i forgot to skip h perm. Am i the only onewho thinks moyu m is better that wingy? I used to use wingy all the tome but now i dont like it :/


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 3, 2018)

*Round 13*​@CarterK *2.98* sub 3.1 1/3
@CBcuber86 *4.80* sub 4.9 1/3
@amaan syed *4.89* sub 5.2 1/3
*Round 14*​1. L' B U R' L' B' L' B 
2. L' B R' L B' R B' L' U 
3. R L U' L' R U B L' 
4. L' U R' L R' B R B' L 
5. L' R' L U L' R B' L U' 
6. R' U' B' R B L U' R' 
7. L B' U L R L B L' 
8. R B U B R' U' L' B L' 
9. R B' R' U' R' U' B R L' 
10. R B R B R' U' L U' 
11. B' R U' B R' B R' B' L' 
12. B U' B' L' U B' L R'


----------



## CarterK (Feb 3, 2018)

Race to sub 3.1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-3
avg of 12: 3.21

Time List:
1. 2.51 L' B U R' L' B' L' B 
2. 4.33 L' B R' L B' R B' L' U 
3. (4.34) R L U' L' R U B L' 
4. 2.42 L' U R' L R' B R B' L 
5. (2.36) L' R' L U L' R B' L U' 
6. 3.00 R' U' B' R B L U' R' 
7. 3.80 L B' U L R L B L' 
8. 3.15 R B U B R' U' L' B L' 
9. 3.67 R B' R' U' R' U' B R L' 
10. 3.08 R B R B R' U' L U' 
11. 3.68 B' R U' B R' B R' B' L' 
12. 2.43 B U' B' L' U B' L R'

These scrambles are actually pretty difficult. My best was only a 2.36 lol.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 4, 2018)

R14, sub 8
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-4
avg of 12: 8.515

Time List:
10.490, (11.612), 7.930, 8.214, 11.014, 6.390, 7.311, 7.578, 9.253, 8.276, (6.239), 8.694

I hate H perms


----------



## CarterK (Feb 4, 2018)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I hate H perms


You can eliminate almost all hperms by noticing that if you are going to get an hperm on a sledge or a hedge, do the sledge or the hedge a y2 away and you get the opposite one after.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I hate H perms


This might help


----------



## amaan syed (Feb 6, 2018)

Round 14
Race to sub 5.1
Avg- 5.073
Times- 4.47,5.39,4.00,5.98,5.04,4.51,5.15,6.50,5.69,4.72,4.81,4.97
The srambles were actually difficult. Moyu m ftw


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 7, 2018)

Round 14
Sub 4.9
Average: 4.99
4.381, 5.448, 5.319, (3.804), 4.646, 5.330, 5.200, 4.514, (5.519), 5.252, 5.098, 4.720


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 8, 2018)

Race to sub 4.8
X-man Wingy
ao12-5.017
1. 5.030 
2. 6.014 
3. 6.180 
4. (7.384) 
5. (4.184) 
6. 4.560 
7. 4.678 
8. 4.710 
9. 4.780 
10. 4.998 
11. 4.560 
12. 4.659


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 21, 2018)

Round 14
Race to sub 6
X-Man Wingy
Ao12 : 6.25

Time List :
1. 5.15
2. 6.12
3. 6.05
4. 7.43
5. 6.27
6. 5.02
7. 6.08
8. 5.82 
9. 6.11 
10. 5.70 
11. 7.42 
12. 7.09

I am not certain if this thread is still going, or if my times will count since the scrambles are a few weeks old, but never the less I posted them in case this thread is still active.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 21, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am not certain if this thread is still going, or if my times will count since the scrambles are a few weeks old, but never the less I posted them in case this thread is still active.


Your results will still count, thanks for reminding me. I forgot to post a new round on Friday. It will be up tomorrow.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 22, 2018)

*Round 14*​@CarterK *3.21* sub 3.1 
@CBcuber86 *4.99* sub 4.9
@DhruvA *5.017* sub 4.8
@amaan syed *5.073* sub 5.1 1/3
@cubeshepherd *6.25* sub 6
@Ordway Persyn *8.515* sub 8 
*Round 15*​Time List:
1. U' L' U L U' R' L' U' 
2. B L R' U B L' U' L 
3. L R U' L' U L' B U 
4. L' U L' R B R U' R' 
5. L U' B' U R' U B' U' B' 
6. B' L' R' L B L' R B' 
7. L' U R' L' B L' U R' U' 
8. B' R' L U L' R L' B' 
9. L' R U' R B' U' B' U R' 
10. U B' R' B' L' R' B L 
11. L U' L U' L' R U' R' 
12. L B' U L R U' R' U


----------



## CarterK (Feb 23, 2018)

Race to sub 3.1
Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-22
avg of 12: 2.82

Time List:
1. 4.12 U' L' U L U' R' L' U' 
2. (2.42) B L R' U B L' U' L 
3. 2.56 L R U' L' U L' B U 
4. 2.62 L' U L' R B R U' R' 
5. 2.68 L U' B' U R' U B' U' B' 
6. 2.43 B' L' R' L B L' R B' 
7. 2.71 L' U R' L' B L' U R' U' 
8. 2.88 B' R' L U L' R L' B' 
9. 2.45 L' R U' R B' U' B' U R' 
10. (4.90) U B' R' B' L' R' B L 
11. 2.75 L U' L U' L' R U' R' 
12. 2.96 L B' U L R U' R' U

Wow no 3s but a counting 4 rip.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 23, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Race to sub 3.1
> Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-22
> avg of 12: 2.82
> 
> ...


Awesome average. I have always enjoyed seeing your Skewb times (makes me want to get better at it) and I hope that you get a sub 3 average at Heartland Championships, maybe even the NAR. : )


----------



## CarterK (Feb 23, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Awesome average. I have always enjoyed seeing your Skewb times (makes me want to get better at it) and I hope that you get a sub 3 average at Heartland Championships, maybe even the NAR. : )


Thanks . NAR is a goal I want by the end of the year, but I need to learn how to solve better in comp. I average sub 3, but I would need really good scrambles for that. I Just focus on improving. When I improve, I'm happy.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 23, 2018)

Round 14
Race to sub 6
Ao12: 5.60

Time List:
1. 6.02 
2. 3.24 
3. 5.05 
4. 3.42 
5. 7.01 
6. 5.30 
7. 6.88 
8. 6.13 
9. 5.59 
10. 6.15 
11. 5.49 
12. 5.93


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 23, 2018)

@CarterK, or anyone else. Do you have any tips for getting sub 4.75ish? I kind of feel stuck where I am and don’t feel like practice is improving my times too much. Should I practice algs like U perm/ sledge or try harder to spam tps maybe? Thanks in advance for any help, I appreciate it.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 23, 2018)

Round 15
Sub 4.9
Moyu Magnetic
Advanced

5.665, 5.101, (6.229), 4.195, 5.952, (3.535), 4.953, 5.065, 5.342, 5.724, 5.343, 5.920
=5.326


----------



## CarterK (Feb 24, 2018)

CBcuber86 said:


> @CarterK, or anyone else. Do you have any tips for getting sub 4.75ish? I kind of feel stuck where I am and don’t feel like practice is improving my times too much. Should I practice algs like U perm/ sledge or try harder to spam tps maybe? Thanks in advance for any help, I appreciate it.


I don't know what you know, but if you don't know advanced, learn advanced. Once you get the recognition down you will be a lot faster. As for tutorials, Luigi Soriano has a good one, but it isn't complete. Go to Kennan's tutorial for the gaps.

Another thing that helped me is to practice making good fingertrick-y layers, trying to find the best layer, even if it means overinspecting.

Once you do that, algs will help you, I suggest learning all the cases that are 5+ sledges first, then moving on to 4, and keep going down. 

One-looking is something you should really be always trying to do, you'll get better as it as you practice. George Scholey has some good videos on some cases, and learning how to trace 3+ move layers helps quite a bit. I like to figure out corners and then figure out where my centers are going to be.

And, once you get all these things, it really comes down to practice and learning more algs and more tricks. Algs are the reason I started liking skewb, because it wasn't the same sledge over and over.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks for the help! I think that part of it is that I learned advanced way too early, when I averaged 6-7 seconds, so I didn’t get enough time to build up recognition and speed with intermediate. I learned advanced from Kennan, I haven’t watched Luigi’s yet, It might not have been out when I learned advanced. I’ll go watch that when I have time. I’ll try to learn more algs soon. Thanks again for your time and help!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

This is KCubedTV and as a scramoligist I predict that, "we will see a 50% chance that about 12 new scrambles will appear sometime during the day, with with a minor shower of results to appear right before the new scrambles, although this all could be slightly delayed until tomorrow afternoon." Stayed tuned for more info and live update's.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome back to KCubedTV, Here is a quick update on the situation regarding the chance of the new scrambles. "The patterns in the thread looks more like it will be a 75% chance of new scrambles today, due to the fact that there has been spotting's of the main provider of the scrambles within the last hour." Thank you for tuning in, and stay tuned for more info. This has been KCubedTV.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Mar 2, 2018)

Round 14​@CarterK sub 3.1 *2.82* 1/3
@CBcuber86 sub 4.9 *5.32* @cubeshepherd sub 6 *5.60* 1/3
Round 15​1. U R B U' B L' B' L U' 
2. B' U' L' U' B' R' U' L R' 
3. B' U R' B' R' L R U' 
4. B U L' U B' L B' L R' 
5. U' B' L' B' R B' U R 
6. U R L' U' R' B' U B' R' 
7. B L' R L' U R B' R 
8. R L B' R U' R L' U 
9. R U' B' R' B' L' B' R' 
10. L B' R' L U' R U L U' 
11. B R' U R B R L B' R' 
12. B' L R' L B R' B R
@cubeshepherd your prediction was correct!


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 3, 2018)

I just got a Wingy (concave) skewb! I think it should improve my times. I am going to compete here soon!! I can't wait!


----------



## CarterK (Mar 3, 2018)

Race to sub 3.1

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-2
avg of 12: 2.97 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 2.39 U R B U' B L' B' L U'
2. 3.42 B' U' L' U' B' R' U' L R'
3. 4.16 B' U R' B' R' L R U'
4. 2.72 B U L' U B' L B' L R'
5. (1.89) U' B' L' B' R B' U R
6. 4.08 U R L' U' R' B' U B' R'
7. 2.68 B L' R L' U R B' R
8. 2.58 R L B' R U' R L' U
9. 3.19 R U' B' R' B' L' B' R'
10. 2.47 L B' R' L U' R U L U'
11. (4.39) B R' U R B R L B' R'
12. 2.00 B' L R' L B R' B R

Getting my cosmic skewb tomorrow.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 3, 2018)

This is cubeshepherd from KCubedTV for the last time, with a quick update. "It looks like the minor results hit as expected not causing to much damage, but the scrambles hit hard with a full 12 of them, so please take caution before venturing out to the scrambles and make sure that you cube is tensioned and well lubed so as to not cause damage to the cube or mistakes in your times". Again, this is cubeshepherd from KCubedTV wishing you all a pleasant weekend and thank you all very much for tuning in and I hope to return sometime in the future, but for now, goodbye.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 3, 2018)

Round 15
Race to sub 6
avg of 12: 5.24 2/3

Time List:
1. 4.43
2. 4.97
3. 4.72 
4. (6.58) 
5. 5.85 
6. 5.35 
7. 5.40 
8. 5.59 
9. 4.83 
10. 4.72 
11. 6.49 
12. (3.84) 

Thank you @CBcuber86 for continuing to post new scrambles and keep this thread going.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Mar 10, 2018)

Round 15
Sub 4.9 1/3

3.348, 4.721, 4.936, 4.493, 4.685, 4.699, 4.664, 6.672, 4.191, (2.742), (6.900), 5.923
= 4.83


----------



## CBcuber86 (Mar 10, 2018)

*Round 15*​@CarterK *2.97* sub 3.1 2/3
@CBcuber86 *4.83* sub 4.9 1/3
@cubeshepherd *5.24* sub 6 2/3
*Round 16*​1. R' L R' B' R' B' L R L
2. L' R' L B' U L U B' U'
3. L' R' U B' R' L R U'
4. R' L' R' L R B' R' B'
5. L' U L' B' U R' B' R' U
6. L U R L B L' R' U' R'
7. U B L' B R' U' L B L
8. B R' B L' U B' L B'
9. U' B' R U' R' L U L' U
10. B L R U' R' B' R' B' U'
11. B' R' U' R' L U' L' B' R'
12. B L' B' L' U B R U


----------



## CBcuber86 (Mar 10, 2018)

Round 16
Sub 4.9 2/3

5.603, 3.889, 5.572, (2.968), (5.739), 4.383, 5.297, 4.356, 3.741, 5.153, 2.991, 4.650
= 4.56


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 10, 2018)

Round 16
Sub 6
avg of 12: 5.54 3/3

Time List:
1. 5.56 
2. 4.95 
3. 4.98 
4. 4.66 
5. (7.66)
6. 5.41
7. 5.87 
8. 5.70 
9. 6.92
10. (3.31) 
11. 5.34 
12. 5.96 

Time for me to move on to sub 5.5 next week.


----------



## CarterK (Mar 14, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-14
avg of 12: 2.84

Time List: 
1 2.90 R' L R' B' R' B' L R L 
2. 3.66 L' R' U B' R' L R U' 
3. 2.28 L' R' U B' R' L R U'
4. 3.55 R' L' R' L R B' R' B' 
5. 2.07 L' U L' B' U R' B' R' U 
6. 3.01 L U R L B L' R' U' R' 
7. 3.89 U B L' B R' U' L B L 
8. 2.63 B R' B L' U B' L B' 
9. 4.54 U' B' R U' R' L U L' U 
10. 2.04 B L R U' R' B' R' B' U' 
11. 2.33 B' R' U' R' L U' L' B' R' 
12. (2.02) B L' B' L' U B R U

Pretty nice, I think I'll do 2.9 next week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 14, 2018)

CarterK said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-14
> avg of 12: 2.84
> 
> Time List:
> ...


It is really nice to see how you have been progressing in Skewb and especially congratulations on getting first in Skewb at the Heartland Championships. That was quite impressive and a great achievement.


----------



## CarterK (Mar 14, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> It is really nice to see how you have been progressing in Skewb and especially congratulations on getting first in Skewb at the Heartland Championships. That was quite impressive and a great achievement.


Thanks! I'm glad that I could finally get a good average (though a little annoyed about the 1.71 +2)


----------



## DhruvA (Mar 17, 2018)

Race to Sub 5
X-man Wingy
ao12- 4.893
(7.503), 4.732, 5.263, 5.040, 4.892, (4.029), 4.632, 4.992, 5.036, 4.429, 4.570, 5.342


----------



## CarterK (Mar 17, 2018)

@CBcuber86 could we get some new scrambles?


----------



## CBcuber86 (Mar 18, 2018)

*Round 16*​@CarterK *2.84* sub 3.1 3/3
@CBcuber86 *4.56* sub 4.9 1/3
@DhruvA *4.89* sub 5 1/3
@cubeshepherd *5.54* sub 6 3/3
*Round 17*​1. R L U B' R' B L R L' 
2. U' B U L R U' L' B' 
3. U' R B R' L R B' L' 
4. B' U' R L B R U R' 
5. U L U' B' R' U' L B' R' 
6. B' L B' L' U B' R L' 
7. R' U R L B' R U B 
8. U' R' U B' R L' B' U' R' 
9. R L U L' B' L' U' B' 
10. U' R L B L B' R U' L 
11. U B' U L R L B' L 
12. R L' R U L B L R U


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 20, 2018)

Round 17
Sub 5.3
avg of 12: 5.17 1/3

Time List:
1. 5.57 
2. 5.89 
3. (2.82) 
4. 4.21 
5. 6.48 
6. 4.36 
7. (6.81) 
8. 5.11 
9. 5.47 
10. 6.15 
11. 3.98 
12. 4.52


----------



## CarterK (Mar 20, 2018)

Race to sub NAR (2.88) 1/3

Generated By csTimer on 2018-3-20
avg of 12: 2.42

Time List:
1. 3.10 R L U B' R' B L R L'
2. 3.30 U' B U L R U' L' B'
3. 2.23 U' R B R' L R B' L'
4. 1.75 B' U' R L B R U R'
5. 2.33 U L U' B' R' U' L B' R'
6. (3.64) B' L B' L' U B' R L'
7. 2.44 R' U R L B' R U B
8. 2.03 U' R' U B' R L' B' U' R'
9. (1.41) R L U L' B' L' U' B'
10. 2.35 U' R L B L B' R U' L
11. 2.74 U B' U L R L B' L
12. 1.90 R L' R U L B L R U

solves 8-12 are a 2.09 ao5.

Good average on not very good scrambles.


----------



## Parker Z (Mar 25, 2018)

Round 17
Sub-10
Average of 12: 9.461 1/3

Time List:
5.765
9.674
10.251
10.525
9.903
9.854
10.171
8.543
7.647
10.319
7.728
12.097


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 25, 2018)

Parker Z said:


> Round 17
> Sub-10
> Average of 12: 9.461 1/3
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Merp (Mar 25, 2018)

Round 17
Sub 15
Ao12: 14.126 [1/3]

Times: 
14.15, 15.57, 14.14, 11.96, 13.88, (11.19), 16.67, (20.22), 11.41, 15.08, 14.17, 14.23


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey @CBcuber86, is there a possibility for new scrambles soon. Thank you very much


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 8, 2018)

Seeing as I have not heard anything from @CBcuber86 I will try my luck again on this thread. 
Are you still interested in keeping this thread alive and updated, or would you prefer someone else to take over? I am more then happy to help post new scrambles every week if you are no longer interested, but if you are still interested in this thread and have merely been busy, then that is completely understandable and I look forward to seeing new scrambles soon (Hopefully!).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

Since I have not heard anything back from @CBcuber86 regarding new scrambles, I will take over for a few weeks or longer, until (a) @CBcuber86 wants to take over again, or (b) @CBcuber86 does not mind me posting new scrambles every week. 
If you (@CBcuber86) do not want me to be posting new scrambles, then please let me know. I am only doing this for now to hopefully help you out.
*
Round 17*
@CarterK *2.42* sub 2.88/NAR 1/3
@Prem The Cuber *14.12* sub 15 1/3
@Parker Z *9.46 *Sub 10 1/3
@cubeshepherd *5.17* sub 5.3 1/3

*Round 18 Scrambles:*
1. L B' U' B L B L' R'
2. U L' B L' R U R U' R
3. R B U' B' L R' U' R'
4. U' L R' L B R' B' R' L'
5. B L' B L' R L' B' U'
6. U' B' L R U R' L R'
7. L' R' L U B' R' L B' R
8. U' R B' L U L' B L
9. R B R' L' U B' U' R'
10. L U R B R B R' L' U'
11. L' R' U B' L' R U L' U'
12. R' U L' R' B' R L' R' U

Round 18 will end on (April 20). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.
*
*


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 15, 2018)

Round 18
Sub 5.3
avg of 12: 4.59 2/3 Almost completely sub 5 solves. Also, this average was sub SR

Time List:
1. 4.14 
2. 4.43 
3. (4.07) 
4. 5.00 
5. 4.87 
6. (5.77) 
7. 4.16 
8. 4.36 
9. 4.36 
10. 5.54 
11. 4.91 
12. 4.14


----------



## CarterK (Apr 16, 2018)

EDIT: I only needed to do one more solve

Well that was close

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-16
avg of 12: 2.80

Time List:
1. 2.51 . L B' U' B L B L' R' 
2. 2.17 U L' B L' R U R U' R 
3. 2.84 R B U' B' L R' U' R' 
4. 3.02 U' L R' L B R' B' R' L' 
5. 2.90 B L' B L' R L' B' U' 
6. 3.33 U' B' L R U R' L R' 
7. 3.42 L' R' L U B' R' L B' R 
8. 2.96 U' R B' L U L' B L 
9. (3.71) R B R' L' U B' U' R' 
10. (1.88) L U R B R B R' L' U' 
11. 2.56 L' R' U B' L' R U L' U' 
12. 2.25 R' U L' R' B' R L' R' U

Haven't really been practicing recently, my next skewb comp is nats soo...


----------



## CarterK (Apr 16, 2018)

WAIT OOPS

Didn't realize that I had some in my skewb session already and I didn't finish yet lol. I'll edit the post in a sec


----------



## MCuber (Apr 20, 2018)

Round 18
Sub-6
Ao12: 6.640

1. 4.318
2. 6.758
3. 5.532
4. 6.166
5. 8.350
6. 7.487
7. 4.888
8. 5.982
9. 5.665
10. 9.482
11. 6.094
12. 10.835


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

*Round 18*
@CarterK *2.80* sub 2.88/NAR 2/3 Great job!
@MCuber *6.64* sub 6 0/3 So close. Hopefully this week is better for you.
@cubeshepherd *4.59* sub 5.3 2/3

*Round 19 Scrambles:*
1. B' R' L' R U' L' R U' B'
2. L U L' R' L' R U B
3. L' B U L' R L R' U'
4. U L' U' B U' B U' R'
5. B' L' R' U R' L' B' L R
6. L' B' L' U L' B L' U' L'
7. U' R' B' U B' L U' B' L
8. L' B' R' L B' R U R'
9. B R U R U' B' U R'
10. R U R' U R L U' L
11. L R L B' U B R L'
12. U R' L R' B' R U L


Round 19 will end on (April 27). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## MCuber (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 19
Sub-6
Ao12: 7.776

1. 15.95 Wow
2. 10.48 Oh my god...
3. 5.959
4. 6.582
5. 4.692
6. 7.409
7. 4.927
8. 4.838
9. 5.306
10. 8.129
11. 12.121
12. 12.004 idk what happened


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 21, 2018)

Round 18
Sub 5.3
avg of 12: 4.56 3/3 Time to move on to sub 4.5. Also, this average is sub SR, which is really nice.

Time List:
1. 3.80
2. 4.12
3. 5.09 
4. 5.16
5. 4.90 
6. 4.65
7. (5.80)
8. (3.58) 
9. 4.27 
10. 4.22 
11. 4.34
12. 5.01


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 26, 2018)

What way do you hole cube to scramble? White top Green right?

Round 19
Sub 10
X Man Qiyi Concave Magnetic Stickerless with Cubicle Pro Shop on it
Just Sledge
Ao12- 12.184 0/3
1. 10.056
2. (5:07.482) Pop
3. 18.323
4. 7.935
5. 11.102
6. (7.541)
7. 12.519+
8. 14.223
9. 10.415
10. 13.075
11. 12.841
12. 11.351


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 26, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> What way do you hole cube to scramble? White top Green right?


It should be Green on your left, Red on your Right and White on your side, and so the GRW corner should be facing you.
For Green when you push you left thumb/index finger up it moves the Green side without moving the Red or White side. That is L or L', Red is R or R' etc.


----------



## CarterK (Apr 27, 2018)

lol rip last 2 solves

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-26
avg of 12: 2.91

Time List:
1. 2.28 B' R' L' R U' L' R U' B' 
2. 2.98 L U L' R' L' R U B 
3. 2.00 L' B U L' R L R' U' 
4. 2.88 U L' U' B U' B U' R' 
5. 4.06 B' L' R' U R' L' B' L R 
6. 1.93 L' B' L' U L' B L' U' L' 
7. 3.88 U' R' B' U B' L U' B' L 
8. 2.29 L' B' R' L B' R U R' 
9. (1.26) B R U R U' B' U R' 
10. 2.35 R U R' U R L U' L 
11. 4.41 L R L B' U B R L' 
12. (4.67) U R' L R' B' R U L

Really bad counting solves, I haven't done any skewb in a while though.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

*Round 19*
@CarterK *2.91* sub 2.88/NAR 0/3 Although this week did not go to great for you, I am still impressed with your times.
@MCuber *7.77* sub 6 0/3 Good thing your average was not 6.66.
@cubeshepherd *4.56* sub 4.5 0/3
@Duncan Bannon *12.18* Sub 10 0/3 I know that this average was just a bad average and these are not the times that you are really getting. Also, Welcome to the Skewb Race thread Very happy to have you here now.
*
Round 20 Scrambles:*
1. B L' U B' L' U' L' R' L
2. L' U B' U L' B R' U' L'
3. L R' U' B' R B R U R' L'
4. R' L R L' U L B' L' U'
5. L' U R' L B' R L B' L
6. U R L' R B L' B U
7. B L B L U' R' B' R'
8. U' B' R B' L' U' R' U
9. L' B' R B' L' U L U'
10. U' R' L' R B' L' U R
11. U' R' L' B' R B U R' L'
12. B R L B R U L' R




Round 20 will end on (May 4th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 20
Sub 10
Ao12- 11.22 0/3 (No stackmat today)
1. 9.75
2. 13.47
3. 9.55
4. 8.99
5. 11.17 
6. DNF (didn't start timer)
7. 15.05
8. 10.23
9. (7.87)
10. 15.8
11. 8.78
12. 9.43


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 28, 2018)

Round 20
Sub 4.5
avg of 12: 3.95 Way better average then I was even thinking it would be, but I am happy with it.

Time List:
1. 3.52
2. 4.60
3. (4.72)
4. 3.56
5. 3.92 
6. 3.60
7. 3.87 
8. (3.50) 
9. 3.72 
10. 4.70 
11. 4.20 
12. 3.78


----------



## CarterK (Apr 29, 2018)

Generated By csTimer on 2018-4-28
avg of 12: 2.70

Time List:
1. (2.02) B L' U B' L' U' L' R' L 
2. 2.45 L' U B' U L' B R' U' L' 
3. 3.33 L R' U' B' R B R U R' L' 
4. 2.05 R' L R L' U L B' L' U' 
5. (3.52) L' U R' L B' R L B' L 
6. 2.95 U R L' R B L' B U 
7. 2.70 B L B L U' R' B' R' 
8. 2.59 U' B' R B' L' U' R' U 
9. 2.34 L' B' R B' L' U L U' 
10. 3.43 U' R' L' R B' L' U R 
11. 2.80 U' R' L' B' R B U R' L' 
12. 2.33 B R L B R U L' R

Pretty nice, although no sub 2s


----------



## MCuber (Apr 29, 2018)

Round 20
Sub-6
Ao12: 6.288

1. 9.135
2. 5.877
3. 5.934
4. 5.463
5. 4.291
6. 5.579
7. 4.542
8. 5.638
9. 5.912
10. 9.775
11. 9.195
12. 5.600


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 7, 2018)

*Round 20*
@CarterK *2.70* sub 2.88/NAR 1/3 Great job and keep it up..
@MCuber *6.28* sub 6 0/3 So close. Hopefully this week is better for you.
@cubeshepherd *3.95 *sub 4.5 1/3
@Duncan Bannon *11.22* Sub 10 0/3 Sorry to see that this week did not go to great, but I am sure that you will get it this week. 
*
Round 21 Scrambles:*
1. B' U' B U' R' L U B' U'
2. R B' U' B U L U' R' L'
3. L U' R' U B' U' B' U' R'
4. U' R B' R B R' L B' L
5. L R' B L R B L' U'
6. B' R' U B U' L B L B
7. R L' U L R' L' B' U'
8. L R' U B' L U' L U' L
9. B U R B U' L' R L'
10. R L' R U B' L' B' L' R
11. L R B' R U B' U B'
12. U' L' B' L U' L' B L'


Round 21 will most likely end on (May 11th). Good luck to all that will be competing this.


----------



## tnk351 (May 7, 2018)

Race to sub 15 on skewb
Round 21
Cube: qiyi something
Method: idk
1.16.099
2.15.547
3.14.427
4.14.123
5.15.068
6.(DNF) (7.692(could have been my pb if the corner didnt pop))
7.23.243
8.9.385 (new pb and first sub 10)
9.28.946 (pop + terrible solve)
10. DNF (Explosion)
11. nope
12.nope
Ao5: DNF
Bonus: That cube's trash.- my parents


tnk351 said:


> 116. When the anti-pop mechanics in your cube can't prevent pops and instead you can't even put the piece back in.


 Exactly for the tenth solve. It will take me 10 minutes to assemble it.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 7, 2018)

R21
Sub 10
Ao12- 9.527 1/3
1. 16.651
2. 10.071
3. 9.755
4. 7.336
5. 8.971
6. 9.275
7. (DNF) reset before catching time.
8. 6.349
9. 9.916
10. (4.93)
11. 9.699
12. 7.251


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 8, 2018)

Round 21
Sub 4.5
avg of 12: 4.14 2/3 Purely sub 5 which is nice.

Time List:
1. 3.72 
2. 4.35 
3. 4.77 
4. 4.06 
5. (4.99) 
6. 3.63 
7. 4.34 
8. 3.54 
9. (3.47)
10. 4.67 
11. 4.53 
12. 3.82


----------



## MCuber (May 8, 2018)

Round 21
Sub-6
Ao12: 7.349

1. 5.732
2. 6.961
3. 9.631
4. 7.234
5. 7.251
6. DNF
7. 10.905
8. 6.843+
9. 8.292+
10. 4.356
11. 8.960
12. 5.678

Crap because not warmed up


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 12, 2018)

*Round 21*
@tnk351 *DNF * sub 15 Sorry to see that this week was not great for you, but welcome to this thread.
@MCuber *7.34* sub 6 0/3 You will get your goal soon, just keep practicing.
@cubeshepherd *4.14 *sub 4.5 2/3
@Duncan Bannon *9.52* Sub 10 1/3 Well done and keep it up. 
*
Round 22 Scrambles:*
1. R' B L' U' B' U L' R
2. U L B U' R U' L U R'
3. U R' L B L' B' U L' R'
4. U' B' L' U' R B U' B' U'
5. U B' L' B' U' R' B' R
6. B' U L' R L' R' U' B'
7. B' R L R' L' R' U' R'
8. B' U' B R' U' L B U R'
9. B L' R L' B U L R'
10. R' L U L' R B R' U
11. R B R' U' B' R L U' L'
12. U R' L R B R U' R' U'


Round 22 will most likely end on (May 18th). Good luck to all that will be competing this.


----------



## tnk351 (May 12, 2018)

At least it's not my first time getting DNF average in a race to sub X on (event).


----------



## MCuber (May 13, 2018)

Round 22
Sub-6
Ao12: 6.472

1. 7.101
2. 7.785
3. 5.083
4. 5.958
5. 9.986
6. 9.751
7. 5.309
8. 6.848
9. 4.618
10. 4.305
11. 6.329
12. 5.941

Surprised how not bad that average is because it started so badly


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 13, 2018)

Round 22
Sub 4.5
avg of 12: 4.07 3/3 Time to move on to sub 4. Also, these scrambles were pretty easy this week.

Time List:
1. 4.51
2. 4.44
3. (2.13)
4. 4.37 
5. 4.45 
6. 4.43 
7. 3.70 
8. (5.36)
9. 3.14 
10. 3.51
11. 3.96
12. 4.22


----------



## CarterK (May 13, 2018)

oops missed last week

Generated By csTimer on 2018-5-12
avg of 12: 2.30

Time List:
1. (3.19) R' B L' U' B' U L' R 
2. 2.31 U L B U' R U' L U R' 
3. 2.52 U R' L B L' B' U L' R' 
4. 2.29 U' B' L' U' R B U' B' U' 
5. 2.36 U B' L' B' U' R' B' R 
6. 3.03 B' U L' R L' R' U' B' 
7. 2.48 B' R L R' L' R' U' R' 
8. 2.39 B' U' B R' U' L B U R' 
9. 1.88 B L' R L' B U L R' 
10. 1.79 R' L U L' R B R' U 
11. 1.90 R B R' U' B' R L U' L' 
12. (1.57) U R' L R B R U' R' U'


----------



## tnk351 (May 13, 2018)

Round 22
Sub 15
Qiyi skewb
Beginner method
1_11.540
2_22.636
3_20.595
4_15.531
5_23.968( guess today's not my day)
6_11.801
7_18.251
8_(11.423)
9_12.618
10_(28.345)(worst scramble i have ever seen)
11_21.879
12_16.081
Ao12: 4.396 WTF????? My calculator gave me that


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 13, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Ao12: 4.396 WTF????? My calculator gave me that


Okay, but what is the real time?


----------



## tnk351 (May 13, 2018)

17.517, i must have hit clear last time.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 20, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to first off apologize for not having new scrambles up yet, but there is a legit reason for that namely, I have been really really busy these last 48+ hours and I have not had anytime to post new scrambles or anything for that matter on these forums. I will try to get new scrambles posted tomorrow and if I do not then it will be on Monday.

Also, I have a 2 day competition next weekend (May 26-27) and so I will be posting scrambles for this week and next week since I do not think that I will be able to do that this coming Friday, and also since I will be posting new scrambles late, it will give you plenty of time to compete in both weeks, just please make sure to put the round number in your post.

Thank you all for being patient with me and I do apologize again for the delay in getting new scrambles posted.


----------



## MCuber (May 20, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Also, I have a 2 day competition next weekend (May 26-27)


Hey, I have a Cube competition the same two days!


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 20, 2018)

round 22
cube: QiYi 
sub 9

avg of 12: 8.57

Time List:
1. 10.67 R' B L' U' B' U L' R 
2. (12.78) U L B U' R U' L U R' 
3. 8.39 U R' L B L' B' U L' R' 
4. 9.60 U' B' L' U' R B U' B' U' 
5. 9.64 U B' L' B' U' R' B' R 
6. 6.03 B' U L' R L' R' U' B' 
7. 11.26 B' R L R' L' R' U' R' 
8. 8.02 B' U' B R' U' L B U R' 
9. 6.33 B L' R L' B U L R' 
10. (3.22) R' L U L' R B R' U 
11. 7.39 R B R' U' B' R L U' L' 
12. 8.32 U R' L R B R U' R' U'

love the single


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

I have added two weeks of scrambles because this weekend I will not have time to post new scrambles so that is why there are two weeks worth of scrambles. Just please do them in order and put the round number that you do. Lastly, in the scrambles you can ignore the times, I do not want to remove them this week, especially since I have several other threads to do and time is not with me now. Thanks for understanding and for your patience with me in the delay for new scrambles.
*
Round 22*
@tnk351 *17.51 * sub 15 0/3 Although you did not get your goal, at least the average is not a DNF.
@MCuber *6.47* sub 6 0/3 Better then last week, but I hope that these next couple of weeks are better for you. But more importantly I hope all goes well for you at your comp this weekend. Get your sub 6 averages
@cubeshepherd *4.07 *sub 4.5 3/3 Now I need to try and get this average or something close to it this weekend at my comp
@tigermaxi *8.57 * sub 9 1/3 Nicely done, and welcome to this thread. It is great to have you here.
@CarterK *2.30 *sub 2.88/NAR 2/3 Great job and welcome back



Spoiler: Round 23 Scrambles



1. (1.00) R L' U' L R L U' B R
2. 1.00 L' R' B' U' R' U' R' L U
3. 1.00 R B U' B R L' R U' R'
4. 1.00 L' B' U R' L U R U
5. 1.00 U' B' U' R' B' L U' B
6. 1.00 L R B U' B R' L R B
7. 1.00 L U' R' L' R' U' R' L
8. 1.00 B' R U R' U' L B' U'
9. 1.00 B L R L R U L R'
10. 1.00 U' L' U R' L U' L' R' L'
11. 1.00 L R' U' B R L B' U' L
12. (1.00) L R' L B' U' R' B R





Spoiler: Round 24 Scrambles



1. (1.00) L' U R' B' L U B' R
2. 1.00 U B L' B' U L U R'
3. 1.00 B' R' U' L' B R U' B R
4. 1.00 U' R U R U' B' L' R
5. 1.00 R' B L' R B' L U B L'
6. 1.00 B R' U' B U' R' B L
7. 1.00 R U R' U' R B R U
8. 1.00 R' L' B U R' L' U' L
9. 1.00 U' L R' L U' R' B' R' U
10. 1.00 R L R' B' L' U L' R U
11. 1.00 L' B L' R B' L' B R U'
12. (1.00) U' R U' B R B L' U'



Round 23 and 24 will most likely end on (June 1st). Good luck to all that will be competing this.


----------



## MCuber (May 22, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> @MCuber *6.47* sub 6 0/3 Better then last week, but I hope that these next couple of weeks are better for you. But more importantly I hope all goes well for you at your comp this weekend. Get your sub 6 averages



Thanks!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 22, 2018)

MCuber said:


> Thanks!


You are welcome. I look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 24, 2018)

Round 23
Sub 4.2
avg of 12: 4.66 0/3 Well, lets just leave this average at BAD!

Time List:
1. 5.51 
2. 4.92 
3. 4.66 
4. (6.40) 
5. 4.15 
6. 6.15 
7. 4.14 
8. (2.41) 
9. 5.40
10. 4.43 
11. 4.21
12. 3.03


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 24, 2018)

sub 9
just got a wingy
round 23

avg of 12: 6.14

Time List:
1. 6.75 R L' U' L R L U' B R 
2. 6.72 L' R' B' U' R' U' R' L U 
3. 5.71 R B U' B R L' R U' R' 
4. 4.63 L' B' U R' L U R U 
5. 3.76 U' B' U' R' B' L U' B 
6. (9.49) L R B U' B R' L R B 
7. 6.73 L U' R' L' R' U' R' L 
8. (3.74) B' R U R' U' L B' U' 
9. 5.21 B L R L R U L R' 
10. 6.26 U' L' U R' L U' L' R' L' 
11. 8.48 L R' U' B R L B' U' L 
12. 7.17 L R' L B' U' R' B R

my new wingy makes a BIG difference
sorry i posted round 22 twice i couldn't find first post


----------



## RedTopCuber (May 24, 2018)

Round 24
sub 9
Xman wingy
avg of 12: 7.15

Time List:
1. 6.21 L' U R' B' L U B' R 
2. 7.08 U B L' B' U L U R' 
3. 6.22 B' R' U' L' B R U' B R 
4. 8.32 U' R U R U' B' L' R 
5. (4.91) R' B L' R B' L U B L' 
6. 7.09 B R' U' B U' R' B L 
7. 8.00 R U R' U' R B R U 
8. 5.01 R' L' B U R' L' U' L 
9. 7.93 U' L R' L U' R' B' R' U 
10. 8.78 R L R' B' L' U L' R U 
11. (8.88) L' B L' R B' L' B R U' 
12. 6.82 U' R U' B R B L' U'

YEAH i graduate


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 30, 2018)

Round 24
Road to sub 7 officially
avg of 12: 6.38 1/3

Time List:
1. 7.51 
2. 6.27 
3. 6.11 
4. 6.87 
5. 6.69 
6. 6.79
7. 7.39 
8. (3.74)
9. 5.10 
10. 4.72 
11. (7.80) 
12. 6.37 

So after a pretty bad weekend of official times, I decided to really try and practice at home how I do and feel at official competitions and in public (meaning listening to various things that were distracting to me, getting nervous, thinking about the times and solves etc.)
I am going to be doing this for a while or until I can start getting the same times that I was getting when I was relaxed at home. This might take a while to get there, but because I now really see that I need to work on this and I really want to get better official times, I do not mind practicing this way. Also, big thanks to @CuberStache for the idea of practicing this way, I would not have really thought about it, if he had not mentioned the idea, so thanks.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 31, 2018)

weatherman223
Race to sub 6
Sarah’s Intermediate
XMan Wingy
Ao12: 7.28 0/3

7.01, (10.31), 6.18, 8.25, 4.85, 8.78, 9.47, 4.85, 8.48, (2.95), 5.92, 8.98

God awful but the 2 was nice.


----------



## CarterK (May 31, 2018)

BTW you can just generate scrambles using the "ScrambleGenerator" tool in CSTimer.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 31, 2018)

CarterK said:


> BTW you can just generate scrambles using the "ScrambleGenerator" tool in CSTimer.


That is really cool! Until you said it I had not idea about the ScrambleGenerater" but after doing a little looking I found it and think that is great. Thank you for that. 

Is there a difference in the scrambles that I have been posting verses the "ScrambleGenerater"? Thanks again.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 31, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> That is really cool! Until you said it I had not idea about the ScrambleGenerater" but after doing a little looking I found it and think that is great. Thank you for that.
> 
> Is there a difference in the scrambles that I have been posting verses the "ScrambleGenerater"? Thanks again.



They're the same as they use the same javascript code iirc


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 31, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> They're the same as they use the same javascript code iirc


Thank you for the answer. I thought that the scrambles are the same, but I just wanted to check, so thanks again for that.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 3, 2018)

*Round 23*
@weatherman223 *7.28* sub 6 0/3 So close. Hopefully it is better for you next time.
@cubeshepherd *4.66 *sub 4.2 0/3 
@tigermaxi *6.14 * sub 9 2/3 Not even a challenge for you Great job.

*Round 24*
@cubeshepherd *6.38 *sub 7 officially 1/3 
@tigermaxi *7.15 * sub 9 3/3 Yea! Congratulations on graduating. Keep up the great improvement

Round 25 Scrambles:
1. U' B U' B L R' B U'
2. R' U R' U' B' L R' L' B L'
3. B L R' U L R' L' U' L'
4. L B' R' B R' U' L' R' L'
5. B' U R U R B' R L
6. L B U L U' B' L R L
7. U' L' U R U' B' R L'
8. U B' L R' L' U R U' B'
9. L U R' L' B L' U R'
10. B R' L R L' U' R U
11. L' R' B' U' L U' B R'
12. R' L' R L U' R B R' U'

Round 25 will most likely end on (June 8th). Good luck to all that will be competing this.

@MCuber Congratulations on getting a sub 5 average at your competition last week. Well done


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 3, 2018)

Round 25
Race to Sub 6
Sarahs Intermediate
XMan Wingy
Ao12: 5.83 1/3 (Finally, a good skewb Ao12 for once!)

(4.63), 4.67, 5.70, 6.72, 6.21, (16.16), 6.92, 5.32, 6.14, 5.54, 6.33, 4.78


----------



## CarterK (Jun 3, 2018)

oops missed last 2


2.88 3/3

Uh idk what I'm gonna go for next.


Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-3
avg of 12: 2.23

Time List:
1. 1.89 U' B U' B L R' B U' 
2. 1.72 R' U R' U' B' L R' L' B L' 
3. 3.18 B L R' U L R' L' U' L' 
4. 2.10 L B' R' B R' U' L' R' L' 
5. (1.47) B' U R U R B' R L 
6. 2.52 L B U L U' B' L R L 
7. 2.25 U' L' U R U' B' R L' 
8. (3.41) U B' L R' L' U R U' B' 
9. 2.34 L U R' L' B L' U R' 
10. 1.85 B R' L R L' U' R U 
11. 1.89 L' R' B' U' L U' B R' 
12. 2.56 R' L' R L U' R B R' U'


----------



## MCuber (Jun 3, 2018)

Round 25
Sub-6
Ao12: 5.774 yay

1. 4.545
2. 8.088
3. 6.298
4. 6.024
5. 3.994
6. 4.846
7. 10.795
8. 5.854
9. 7.178
10. 4.312
11. 5.359
12. 5.232


----------



## MCuber (Jun 3, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> @MCuber Congratulations on getting a sub 5 average at you competition last week. Well done


Thank you! Sorry I haven't been really active on these posts.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 4, 2018)

Round 25
Race to sub 7
avg of 12: 5.85

Time List:
1. 4.48 
2. 4.12 
3. 7.40 
4. 6.06 
5. (3.19) 
6. 5.90 
7. 6.11 
8. 5.61 
9. 5.98 
10. 6.05 
11. (8.14) 
12. 6.83 

I was going for sub 7 I didn't I would get 0.11 seconds of my PB average of 12!!!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

*Round 25*
@MCuber *5.77* sub 6 1/3 Great job.
@tigermaxi *5.85 * sub 7 1/3 Well done and great job getting well below you average.
@CarterK *2.23 *sub 2.88/NAR 3/3 Congratulations on graduating sub 2.88. Go for sub 2.2 now
@weatherman223 *5.83 *sub 6 1/3 Great job on getting your goal, and nice average.

Round 26 Scrambles:
1. B U' B' L B' L B U L
2. L U R' B' L' B' R B' L
3. B L' B' U L U B' L U
4. L U L' U R' B' U R B'
5. R' B L B R L B R'
6. B R' U' R B' U B' U'
7. R' B' U' R L' U' L B
8. B' L U' B' L B' R U'
9. L' B R U L' R L B' L
10. U L B' R U R U' L'
11. B U' R' U' L R' L B' R L'
12. U' L U B R' B R' U L'

Round 26 will most likely end on (June 15th). Good luck to all that will be competing this.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 9, 2018)

Round 26
Sub 7 officially
avg of 12: 6.89 2/3

Time List:
1. (4.73)
2. 8.44 
3. 6.20 
4. 6.77 
5. 6.23 
6. 5.86 
7. 7.00 
8. (10.80) 
9. 7.22
10. 6.65 
11. 8.63 
12. 5.91


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 9, 2018)

round 26
sub 7
avg of 12: 6.80

Time List:
1. (9.81) 
2. 7.82 
3. 6.90 
4. 6.98 
5. 5.71 
6. 5.22 
7. 8.12 
8. 6.54
9. (3.99) 
10. 5.93
11. 7.90 
12. 6.84


----------



## MCuber (Jun 12, 2018)

Round 26
Sub-6
Ao12: 6.359

1. 4.830
2. 7.321
3. 8.075+
4. 8.237
5. 6.094
6. 4.727
7. 6.552
8. 7.402
9. 4.665
10. 5.497
11. 17.643
12. 4.855

really bad, messed up a lot of solves, but I broke my wingy


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

*Round 26 Results*
@MCuber *6.35* sub 6 Sorry to see that this week was not great, but I am sure that you will get it this week.
@tigermaxi *6.80 * sub 7 2/3 Great job. Keep it up.
@cubeshepherd *6.89* sub 7 2/3


Round 27 Scrambles:
1. B' R L' R' L B' L' B'
2. R U' R' L U' L' B U' R
3. L R U R B' L R L R'
4. U L' R U B L U' B U'
5. B U R' U B R L' B' U'
6. L' U L' R L B' L' B'
7. U R' B L' R U L' U' R'
8. R U' B' U' B' R B' R' L'
9. R U B U' R' B' R' L
10. U' R' B R B R' U' R
11. L' B' U' B L R B' R'
12. B' L B' L B U R' B L



Round 27 will most likely end on (June 22nd). Good luck to all that will be competing this.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 18, 2018)

round 27
sub 7 
avg of 12: 7.04

Time List:
1. 6.00 B' R L' R' L B' L' B' 
2. 5.38 R U' R' L U' L' B U' R 
3. 7.05 L R U R B' L R L R' 
4. 8.46 U L' R U B L U' B U' 
5. 5.11 B U R' U B R L' B' U' 
6. 7.79 L' U L' R L B' L' B' 
7. 6.38 U R' B L' R U L' U' R' 
8. 8.16 R U' B' U' B' R B' R' L' 
9. (4.58) R U B U' R' B' R' L 
10. (8.59) U' R' B R B R' U' R 
11. 8.44 L' B' U' B L R B' R' 
12. 7.65 B' L B' L B U R' B L

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :,(


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh and I got 2 sub 6 averages at my comp on Saturday


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Oh and I got 2 sub 6 averages at my comp on Saturday


Congratulations on that! What place did those put you in the competition?


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 18, 2018)

Round 1 5.99 average 6th
Round 2 / Final 5.63 7th


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

Hey @cubeshepherd i know your busy with the nats sim want me to post scrambles here?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> Hey @cubeshepherd i know your busy with the nats sim want me to post scrambles here?


I am so sorry about not posting the scrambles yet. For some reason I thought I had already added new scrambles this past Friday, but I now realize that I have not done that for any of the Race thread that I am in charge of. I will be posting scrambles for this week as well as for next week since it is really late and that way everyone has enough time to do this week and next weeks. I will add the scrambles in just a minute. 
Thanks for reminding me and the offer, and I am really sorry that I forgot to post new scrambles.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 26, 2018)

*Round 27 Results*
@tigermaxi *7.04 * sub 7 0/3 So close to getting sub 7 and graduating, but hopefully this is better.

Round 28 Scrambles:
1. L' U' R U' R U L' B' U
2. U B R L B' U B U
3. B U R B' L R U' B'
4. L R L R' L B' R' L
5. R U' R L R' B' L' B R'
6. L U B L B U' L' B' R'
7. R B' R' U' B L U' R
8. B' U' L B L' U B L R'
9. U' B' U B' L' R' U' R U
10. R' B L' B' R' L R' L'
11. U L R' B' U' R' U' R' B'
12. U L U' B' U L' U' L U'

Round 29 Scrambles:
1. R' L R B' L B' U' R' B
2. U B L' B R L R' B L
3. L U' L R B R B' U L'
4. U B U' R L B L U
5. R B L U' B R' U B
6. L' U' L' R B R' B' U
7. B R' B L' U B' L B' R
8. R U' R' B' L B U' R'
9. L R' B U L U R B' L'
10. R U R B R B' U R'
11. R' L' R' U' R B R B' L
12. L R' U L' B L B L' U'

Round 28 and 29 will most likely end on (July 6th). Good luck to all that will be competing this week and next. I am really sorry about forgetting to post the result and new scrambles this last week. I have posted scrambles for this week and next due to the lateness of this weeks scrambles, meaning you should have plenty of time to do both weeks worth of scrambles.


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

Round 28
sub 7
avg of 12: 5.589

Time List:
1. 5.493 
2. 4.575 
3. 5.401 
4. 7.198 
5. 6.725 
6. 4.424 
7. 5.350 
8. 5.554 
9. 6.159 
10. (4.402) 
11. (7.326) 
12. 5.012


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 29, 2018)

Round 28
Race to sub 4.5
Ranzha/Frisk Method
Moyu Magnetic
avg of 12: 4.57

1. (6.09)
2. 4.43
3. 5.52
4. 3.91
5. 4.96
6. 4.73
7. (3.31)
8. 4.45
9. 5.55
10. 4.42
11. 4.37
12. 3.34


----------



## CarterK (Jun 29, 2018)

Race to sub 2.5

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-29
avg of 12: 3.49

Time List:
1. 3.44 U L' R B L' R L' R U 
2. 4.17 U L R' L U B' U' B R 
3. 2.45 R L' B' L' B U B U' 
4. 3.09 R' L' U' B L R' U L 
5. 3.93 R B R L R' L' U R' 
6. 2.98 L B R' B U L B' U' 
7. 3.27 B' U' L' B L' U L B 
8. 4.67 L' B R U R' B' R B' U 
9. 3.95 U L' R' U L U B' L' 
10. (4.73) U L' B' R' U L R' B' R' 
11. (2.25) L U L U L' R' L' R' 
12. 2.97 U' B L U L' B' U B U' R'

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Generated By csTimer on 2018-6-29
avg of 12: 3.52

Time List:
1. (1.43) R' L R B' L B' U' R' B 
2. 2.53 U B L' B R L R' B L 
3. 4.87 L U' L R B R B' U L' 
4. 4.67 U B U' R L B L U 
5. 3.42 R B L U' B R' U B 
6. 3.56 L' U' L' R B R' B' U 
7. 3.60 B R' B L' U B' L B' R 
8. 3.75 R U' R' B' L B U' R' 
9. 3.09 L R' B U L U R B' L' 
10. (7.93) R U R B R B' U R' 
11. 1.98 R' L' R' U' R B R B' L 
12. 3.71 L R' U L' B L B L' U'


Even more uhhhhhhhhhh


I think this was caused by no warmup + hard scrambles + always getting bad LLs


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 3, 2018)

Round 28
Race to sub 15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-3
avg of 12: 16.47

Time List:
1. 17.19 L' U' R U' R U L' B' U
2. 10.48 U B R L B' U B U
3. (26.47) B U R B' L R U' B'
4. 19.87 L R L R' L B' R' L
5. 14.73 R U' R L R' B' L' B R'
6. 16.21 L U B L B U' L' B' R'
7. 17.84 R B' R' U' B L U' R
8. 16.25 B' U' L B L' U B L R'
9. 12.43 U' B' U B' L' R' U' R U
10. (8.89) R' B L' B' R' L R' L'
11. 16.80 U L R' B' U' R' U' R' B'
12. 22.89 U L U' B' U L' U' L U'

Round 29
Race to sub 15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-3
avg of 12: 14.44 (1/3)

Time List:
1. 16.30 R' L R B' L B' U' R' B
2. (9.69) U B L' B R L R' B L
3. (18.72) L U' L R B R B' U L'
4. 12.20 U B U' R L B L U
5. 16.65 R B L U' B R' U B
6. 15.06 L' U' L' R B R' B' U
7. 14.62 B R' B L' U B' L B' R
8. 14.61 R U' R' B' L B U' R'
9. 10.04 L R' B U L U R B' L'
10. 18.49 R U R B R B' U R'
11. 15.28 R' L' R' U' R B R B' L
12. 11.18 L R' U L' B L B L' U'

Yay!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 5, 2018)

R29
sub 7
avg of 12: 6.414

Time List:
1. (2.534) 
2. 4.584 
3. 6.576 
4. 6.668 
5. 5.140 
6. 6.454 
7. (10.686[How do I corner twist on skewb?]) 
8. 5.639 
9. 6.148 
10. 9.852 
11. 6.647 
12. 6.430 

Love the single


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 5, 2018)

Round 29:
Sub 4
Avg of 12: 3.79

Time List:
1. (2.53) 
2. 3.27 
3. (5.85) 
4. 3.44 
5. 3.75 
6. 3.25 
7. 3.55 
8. 5.53 
9. 4.36 
10. 4.41
11. 3.08 
12. 3.28 

This pure luck, I feel like 50% of the scrambles were easy or just pure luck, the other 25% are horrible scrambles.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 9, 2018)

So after thinking this over (Posting new scrambles and results that is), I deiced that I will be posting new scrambles for this thread every week on Wednesdays. I am doing this because with trying to do this thread and all the others on the same day (which has been mostly Fridays) it takes about 1 hour or so to enter all the results and info, so I would like to now have every day with a different event. Thanks


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey all. I have been ridiculously these last several weeks and I have forgotten to update the race threads. I do sincerely apologize for that and I will try to be better at updating the race threads starting next week.

With that all being said, if someone would not mind posting new scrambles for this week, that would be greatly appreciated. If you do not want to worry about the previous results from the past weeks, I will update that next week after I get back from Nationals. I will take back over next week, but since I have a lot going on these next couple of days (not least because I need to pack and leave on Wednesday for Nats), if someone is interested in competing in this race thread and would like to post new scrambles that would be great. Thank you all for being patient and I do again apologize for falling behind on this thread.


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hope CSTimer scrambles are okay

*Round 28 results*
@tigermaxi *5.589* sub-7 1/3
@Metallic Silver *4.57* sub-4.5 0/3
@CarterK *3.49* sub-2.5 0/3
@GC1998 *16.47* sub-15 0/3

*Round 29 results*
@tigermaxi *6.414* sub-7 2/3
@Metallic Silver *3.79* sub-4 1/3
@CarterK *3.52* sub-2.5 0/3
@GC1998 *14.44* sub-15 1/3

*Round 30*
1. R B L B' U B L' U
2. U' B' L' B R' B' U B' R'
3. U' L U B' R L U' R U'
4. R B U' R B' R' L B'
5. B U R' U R U B R' U'
6. R' B L' R L' R L' R'
7. U L' R' L R' B' L B' R'
8. B R' B' R' L' B' U B' U'
9. L' B L U' B U' R' B' U R'
10. R' L U' L' B U B' L
11. B R' L' R' U R' L R L'
12. U' B' U L' B' L B U R' U'

Round 30 will end on Monday 30th July 2018. Good luck!


----------



## GC1998 (Jul 23, 2018)

Round 30
Race to sub-15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-7-23
avg of 12: 11.67 (2/3)

Time List:
1. 12.98 R B L B' U B L' U 
2. 6.98 U' B' L' B R' B' U B' R' 
3. 10.35 U' L U B' R L U' R U' 
4. (19.73) R B U' R B' R' L B' 
5. 10.00 B U R' U R U B R' U' 
6. 11.90 R' B L' R L' R L' R' 
7. 13.09 U L' R' L R' B' L B' R' 
8. 14.38 B R' B' R' L' B' U B' U' 
9. (6.78) L' B L U' B U' R' B' U R' 
10. 9.46 R' L U' L' B U B' L 
11. 13.96 B R' L' R' U R' L R L' 
12. 13.61 U' B' U L' B' L B U R' U'

Really improved at skewb lately. Should graduate next week


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jul 25, 2018)

Round 30 
Sub-7
avg of 12: 5.68

Time List:
1. 5.73 
2. 6.81 
3. 4.69 
4. 5.62 
5. 5.89 
6. 5.93 
7. (8.24) 
8. 5.17 
9. 3.68 
10. (3.28) 
11. 6.21 
12. 7.07 

Now for a more challenging goal, SUB-6!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 8, 2018)

Round 30
Sub 5.5
avg of 12: 5.39 I am pretty happy with this average. It ended up being much better then I thought it would be. Hopefully I can get something close to this in a couple of weeks at a competition that I am going to.

Time List:
1. 5.14 
2. 3.97 
3. 6.39 
4. 5.20 
5. 5.82 
6. 5.02 
7. 5.61 
8. (6.70) 
9. (2.11) 
10. 4.83 
11. 6.26 
12. 5.63 

Hey @GC1998: If you would like me to take back over I can, but if you are happy doing it then I am just fine with that as well. Just let me know what you would like to do.


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 8, 2018)

Round 30 
Sub 7
ao12: 7.69

9.59
6.55
6.74
7.88 (Probably 2 mm from +2)
7.59
8.74
7.94
9.7 (messed up first layer)
5.57
6.09
7.00
8.81


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 8, 2018)

I guess after 2 weeks someone has to take action. also I don't mind taking the thread over
Round 30 Results
@GC1998 | Sub-15 | 11.67 | 2/3
@tigermaxi | Sub-7 | 5.68 | 3/3
@cubeshepherd | Sub-5.5 | 5.39 | 1/3
@AMCuber | Sub-7 | 7.69 | 0/3

Round 31 Scrambles
1. U' R U B' L' U' R L' U'
2. L' B R' U L B' U' L
3. B' L' R L' U' L' B' L
4. B U B U L' R L' U' B'
5. R' B' R' L' R' L B R L'
6. U R L' U' L U' L' B
7. U L' B U' B R L' R' U
8. L R' U R U B' U' R
9. B' U' B R U' B' U L' U'
10. R B' U' L' B R L U' R'
11. B' U' B L' R' B' U L'
12. B L' R' B' L' B' U R'

Round 31 will end on Monday august 13

My Results 


Spoiler



R31
Sub-6
avg of 12: 5.825

Time List:
1. 4.614 
2. (4.501) 
3. 5.141 
4. 5.218 
5. 4.927 
6. 6.257 
7. 5.232 
8. 5.178 
9. 8.075 
10. 6.826 
11. 6.780 
12. (9.763)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 11, 2018)

Round 31
Sub 5.5
avg of 12: 5.63 0/3

Time List:
1. 5.05 
2. 5.62 
3. 7.07 
4. 6.21 
5. (7.26) 
6. 5.72 
7. 3.79 
8. (2.91) 
9. 6.44 
10. 5.72 
11. 5.50 
12. 5.20


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 11, 2018)

Round 31 
Sub 7
ao12: 8.08......

9.06
8.01
8.96 (at this point I know that this will be a bad avg)
10.4 
7.62
7.7
7.75
4.13
9.52 
6.5
7.7
6.14


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 31 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-6 | 5.825 | 1/3
@cubeshepherd | Sub-5.5 | 5.63 | 0/3
@AMCuber | Sub-7 | 8.08

Round 32 Scrambles
1. L' R U R' B' L R U' B'
2. B' L' R U' L B U' R' L'
3. R U R' B R' U' L B'
4. R' L B' R B' U R U' R'
5. R' L R B' R' B L' U
6. L' R L' B' U' R U B
7. B L U L B' U' B L R'
8. U R U B' R L B' U' R'
9. L' R' U' L' U L' B' U' B'
10. B R' L' B' R B' L' R'
11. B' U B' L' U L U R' U'
12. U' B' R U' L' R' L U


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 32
Sub 7
ao12: 6.87

8.39...
6.46
7.13
7.07
4.8
9.1
6.36
5.2
7.43
6.99
6.71
6.97


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 13, 2018)

Round 32
Sub-6
avg of 12: 5.641

Time List:
1. 4.558 
2. 4.764 
3. 6.402 
4. 4.684 
5. 5.687 
6. 5.757 
7. 5.460 
8. (4.217) 
9. 6.920 
10. (7.561) 
11. 7.338 
12. 4.838


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 20, 2018)

Round 32 Results
@AMCuber | Sub-7 | 6.87 | 1/3
@tigermaxi | Sub-6 | 5.641 | 2/3

Round 33 Scrambles
1. B' U R B' R U L U'
2. R' L' R' L' B U R B' L
3. L' U B U' R' U' L' U' R
4. R L U L' R L B' L B'
5. U R B R' U R' U' B U'
6. L' R' U' R' B' U L' R' U
7. L' B U' B U' L B R'
8. R' L' U' L' B U' R B
9. L R L' B' L U' R' U' B'
10. R' U B U' R' B R B'
11. U' L' B' L B' R' U R B'
12. B L U B U' L' U' R U'

My Results


Spoiler



avg of 12: 6.300

Time List:
1. 6.255 B' U R B' R U L U' 
2. 5.884 R' L' R' L' B U R B' L 
3. 7.497 L' U B U' R' U' L' U' R 
4. 5.534 R L U L' R L B' L B' 
5. (3.577) U R B R' U R' U' B U' 
6. 6.463 L' R' U' R' B' U L' R' U 
7. (DNF(5.706)) L' B U' B U' L B R' 
8. 4.793 R' L' U' L' B U' R B 
9. 5.828 L R L' B' L U' R' U' B' 
10. 9.799 R' U B U' R' B R B' 
11. 5.559 U' L' B' L B' R' U R B' 
12. 5.385 B L U B U' L' U' R U'


----------



## Trexrush1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Round 33
Sub - 7 0/3

Generated By csTimer on 2018-8-20
avg of 12: 8.67

Time List:
1. 8.33 B' U R B' R U L U' 
2. 7.96 R' L' R' L' B U R B' L 
3. 8.96 L' U B U' R' U' L' U' R 
4. 7.31 R L U L' R L B' L B' 
5. 6.93 U R B R' U R' U' B U' 
6. (DNF(6.94)) L' R' U' R' B' U L' R' U 
7. (4.11) L' B U' B U' L B R' 
8. 10.90 R' L' U' L' B U' R B 
9. 8.77 L R L' B' L U' R' U' B' 
10. 12.38 R' U B U' R' B R B' 
11. 7.02 U' L' B' L B' R' U R B' 
12. 8.12 B L U B U' L' U' R U'


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 21, 2018)

Round 33
Sub 7
Cubemania
ao12: 6.86

7.89...
7.29
7.25
7.54
6.18
7.97
5.58
8.81
5.26
5.99
6.14
6.74


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 27, 2018)

Round 33 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-6 | 6.3 | 0/3
@Trexrush1 | Sub-7 | 8.67 | 0/3
@AMCuber | Sub-7 | 6.86 | 2/3

Round 34 Scrambles
1. L R' U' L' U' L R' L
2. U' R' B' U R' B L U'
3. B R' U' B' U R' L B' L
4. U R U' B' U' B' U L U'
5. L B' R' L U' R U' L' U
6. R B U B' R' B' U B L'
7. R' B U R' L' B' L R' L'
8. R U B R' L' R L U
9. B R U' B' R U R L' U'
10. L' U L R' B R B' R L'
11. R L' R' U L' U' B L' U'
12. U' L' B R' L' U B L'

My Results


Spoiler



avg of 12: 5.532

Time List:
1. (2.666) 
2. 6.235 
3. 5.638
4. 4.325
5. 6.755 
6. 5.441 
7. (7.019)
8. 5.164 
9. 4.340 
10. 5.155 
11. 5.856 
12. 6.412


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 27, 2018)

Wouldn't’ I be in 2/3?


----------



## AMCuber (Aug 27, 2018)

Round 34
Sub 7
Cubemania 
Ao12: 6.36

3.55
8.30
6.71
4.39
7.67
5.59
7.56
6.82
6.27
6.93
6.31
5.37


----------



## RedTopCuber (Aug 27, 2018)

AMCuber said:


> Wouldn't’ I be in 2/3?


Fixed


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Sep 1, 2018)

Race to sub 5.5
Round 34

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-1
avg of 12: 5.782

Time List:
1. (1.937) L R' U' L' U' L R' L 
2. 7.122 U' R' B' U R' B L U' 
3. 7.265 B R' U' B' U R' L B' L 
4. 5.024 U R U' B' U' B' U L U' 
5. 5.282 L B' R' L U' R U' L' U 
6. 4.576 R B U B' R' B' U B L' 
7. 5.969 R' B U R' L' B' L R' L' 
8. 5.681 R U B R' L' R L U 
9. 4.354 B R U' B' R U R L' U' 
10. 7.233 L' U L R' B R B' R L' 
11. (DNF(0.128)) R L' R' U L' U' B L' U' 
12. 5.313 U' L' B R' L' U B L'


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 4, 2018)

Round 34
Race to sub-15

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-4
avg of 12: 12.60

Time List:
1. (5.89) L R' U' L' U' L R' L 
2. 14.66 U' R' B' U R' B L U' 
3. (22.88) B R' U' B' U R' L B' L 
4. 15.34 U R U' B' U' B' U L U' 
5. 13.01 L B' R' L U' R U' L' U 
6. 8.20 R B U B' R' B' U B L' 
7. 12.95 R' B U R' L' B' L R' L' 
8. 14.62 R U B R' L' R L U 
9. 9.81 B R U' B' R U R L' U' 
10. 15.35 L' U L R' B R B' R L' 
11. 9.35 R L' R' U L' U' B L' U' 
12. 12.74 U' L' B R' L' U B L'

Yay


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 4, 2018)

Round 34 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-6 | 5.532 | 1/3
@AMCuber | Sub-7 | 6.86 | 3/3
@Zeke Mackay | Sub-5.5 | 5.782 | 0/3
@GC1998 | Sub-15 | 12.6 | 3/3

Round 35 Scrambles
1. B' L' R' L R' U' L B'
2. B L' B' U' R' B' L' U'
3. R L U' R' U' R' U L
4. L' U' R' U' R' B' R' B L'
5. L' U L R' B' U L B' R
6. R B' L B U' B' L' B'
7. L U R B R U' R L
8. U' B' L' U' R B U L' B
9. R' L' B L' U' R' L U' R
10. L B U' L' B L' B' U' R
11. B U' R' B U' L' U' L'
12. R' L R U L' U' R U' L'



Spoiler: My Results



avg of 12: 5.72

Time List:
1. (DNF(10.09)) 
2. 6.75 
3. 4.80
4. 6.64
5. (3.45) 
6. 5.72 
7. 3.84 
8. 7.35 
9. 5.01 
10. 5.65 
11. 5.55 
12. 5.85


----------



## AMCuber (Sep 9, 2018)

Round 35
Sub 6
Cubemania 
Ao12: 6.42 (somehow)
6.02
8.19
7.62
7.93
4.63
3.66
5.44
7.8
7.78
6.66 .....
5.62
4.71


----------



## Trexrush1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Round 35
Sub 7 (1/3)
avg of 12: 6.92

Time List:
1. (10.53) B' L' R' L R' U' L B' 
2. 7.39 B L' B' U' R' B' L' U' 
3. 6.97 R L U' R' U' R' U L 
4. 6.91 L' U' R' U' R' B' R' B L' 
5. 6.54 L' U L R' B' U L B' R 
6. 7.32 R B' L B U' B' L' B' 
7. (5.26) L U R B R U' R L 
8. 6.60 U' B' L' U' R B U L' B 
9. 6.39 R' L' B L' U' R' L U' R 
10. 7.87 L B U' L' B L' B' U' R 
11. 7.49 B U' R' B U' L' U' L' 
12. 5.67 R' L R U L' U' R U' L'


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 10, 2018)

Round 35 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-6 | 5.72 | 2/3
@AMCuber | Sub-6 | 6.42 | 0/3
@Trexrush1 | Sub-7 | 6.92 | 1/3

Round 36 Scrambles
1. R' U L R L U L R'
2. U' R' B' U R' B R B U'
3. L U' L' B U' L' U R'
4. L B L' B R' U B' R'
5. U' R' L' B L' U' B R
6. R' L' R' B' U' B L R
7. B R' B' U' B R L R
8. R U B' U B L R' B'
9. U R' L R' L' B' U B
10. R L U' B L' R L B'
11. R L R U' L U' R' U' L
12. L U R' L B' U R L

My Results


Spoiler



avg of 12: 5.59

Time List:
1. 6.71 
2. 4.04 
3. 4.83 
4. (8.54) 
5. 5.77 
6. 6.18 
7. 4.89 
8. 6.83 
9. 4.97 
10. 6.21 
11. 5.43 
12. (2.90)


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 12, 2018)

Round 36 
Sub 5
Avg 12:* 5.10 *
1. (6.58)
2. 4.24
3. 6.38
4. 6.21
5. 4.02
6. 4.55
7. 5.77
8. 4.98
9. 4.29
10. 4.51
11. 6.07
12. (2.82)


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 17, 2018)

Round 36 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-6 | 5.59 | 3/3
@TJardigradHe | Sub-5 | 5.1 | 0/3

Round 37 Scrambles
1. B R U' R' U' B U L'
2. L' R B U R' B U' L'
3. R B R L R' U' R' L' R'
4. R L U B' L R' B U'
5. L U R' L U R U' B R'
6. B' U B' L B' R L U'
7. B R L U R' B U' R
8. L' B' L U' L' U L U
9. R' B L R' U L R' B' U'
10. B U' B' L' R U R' L'
11. B' L R' U' B R' B R'
12. U B R' U R B' L U B

My Results


Spoiler



Sub-5.5
avg of 12: 5.10

Time List:
1. 6.84 
2. (9.31) 
3. 4.51 
4. 6.39
5. 5.33 
6. 3.59 
7. 4.98 
8. (2.53) 
9. 4.25 
10. 5.21 
11. 4.06 
12. 5.88


----------



## TJardigradHe (Sep 18, 2018)

Round 37
sub 5
ao12- *4.45*

1. 3.92
2. (2.06)
3. 5.14
4. 5.98
5. 3.72
6. 3.72
7. 4.27
8. 3.68
9. 4.87
10. (9.13)
11. 5.01
12. 4.18


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 18, 2018)

Round 37
Sub 5.5
avg of 12: 4.73 This was a really nice average. Really happy that it was pure sub 6...barely : )

Time List:
1. 5.12 
2. (2.72) 
3. 3.99 
4. 5.90 
5. 4.60 
6. 4.81 
7. 5.12 
8. 3.12 
9. 5.71 
10. (5.99) 
11. 4.25 
12. 4.66


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 21, 2018)

Round 37
Race to Sub-12.5

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-21
avg of 12: 10.46

Time List:
1. 14.40 B R U' R' U' B U L' 
2. 11.89 L' R B U R' B U' L' 
3. 11.56 R B R L R' U' R' L' R' 
4. 10.47 R L U B' L R' B U' 
5. (21.48) L U R' L U R U' B R' 
6. (7.22) B' U B' L B' R L U' 
7. 7.79 B R L U R' B U' R 
8. 9.17 L' B' L U' L' U L U 
9. 9.51 R' B L R' U L R' B' U' 
10. 8.34 B U' B' L' R U R' L' 
11. 9.88 B' L R' U' B R' B R' 
12. 11.58 U B R' U R B' L U B

Woah that was good. New PB ao12 and ao5!


----------



## RedTopCuber (Sep 24, 2018)

Round 37 Results
@tigermaxi | Sub-5.5 | 5.1 | 1/3
@TJardigradHe | Sub-5 | 4.45 | 1/3
@cubeshepherd | Sub-5.5 | 4.73 | 1/3
@GC1998 | Sub-12.5 | 10.46 | 1/3

Round 38 Scrambles
1. R B' L B U' B' U B
2. U' R' U B' L' R B R' L
3. L' U L R U' B L U' R'
4. B' L' U B' L' R' B R'
5. R U' L' R' U R U' L'
6. B R' B R B L' B' L'
7. L' R' U' R U' B R' B' L
8. B L U' R' B R' L' B'
9. U' L U' R U B U L'
10. U R U' R L' R B' L'
11. U R U' B' L' B' R' U' R
12. L B L' R U L R U L R'

My Results
avg of 12: 4.90

Time List:
5.43, 5.25, 5.37, 4.57, 4.79, 4.40, (5.84), 4.62, (3.56), 5.39, 5.11, 4.05 

Really happy with that average


----------



## GC1998 (Sep 26, 2018)

Round 37
Race to Sub-12.5

Generated By csTimer on 2018-9-26
avg of 12: 12.52

Time List:
1. (18.84) R B' L B U' B' U B 
2. 15.01 U' R' U B' L' R B R' L 
3. 14.80 L' U L R U' B L U' R' 
4. 11.79 B' L' U B' L' R' B R' 
5. 11.19 R U' L' R' U R U' L' 
6. 15.39 B R' B R B L' B' L' 
7. 11.48 L' R' U' R U' B R' B' L 
8. 8.50 B L U' R' B R' L' B' 
9. 13.99 U' L U' R U B U L' 
10. 11.64 U R U' R L' R B' L' 
11. 11.42 U R U' B' L' B' R' U' R 
12. (7.05) L B L' R U L R U L R'

Darn it, so close!


----------



## Metallic Silver (Dec 19, 2018)

Round 37 
Race to Sub-4.05 

Avg of 12: 4.04

1. (2.53) 
2. 3.71 
3. 4.48 
4. 4.60 
5. 3.92 
6. 3.75 
7. 4.27 
8. 4.27 
9. (5.08) ' 
10. 4.28 
11. 2.96 
12. 4.12


----------



## CarterK (Jan 20, 2019)

Race to sub 2.5 ig I'll start again here

1/3

Generated By csTimer on 2019-01-19
avg of 12: 2.37

Time List:
1. 1.88 R B' L B U' B' U B 
2. 2.94 U' R' U B' L' R B R' L 
3. 2.01 L' U L R U' B L U' R' 
4. 3.15 B' L' U B' L' R' B R' 
5. (1.55) R U' L' R' U R U' L' 
6. 1.82 B R' B R B L' B' L' 
7. 1.99 L' R' U' R U' B R' B' L 
8. 2.76 B L U' R' B R' L' B' 
9. 2.87 U' L U' R U B U L' 
10. (4.01) U R U' R L' R B' L' 
11. 2.41 U R U' B' L' B' R' U' R 
12. 1.90 L B L' R U L R U L R'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 16, 2019)

Well after a long break from updating these threads, I will start them up again. I will keep the rounds going from the number it was last at, but for anyone that has posted here previously, please post a new goal you are going for, and all will start at 0/3 for success. 

For anyone new to this thread, each week I will post a new set of scrambles for everyone to use, and once you have completed your solves, post your times with the scrambles here and if you get your goal 3 weeks in a row, then you will graduate, and you can then set a new goal. If however you get your goal one week, but fail the next week then you will be reset to 0/3. Please see older posts above for any thoughts you might have, or post them and I will get back to you. Additionally, if you miss a week, then no worries and you will keep your progress from your last post. 

I will update everyone's results at the end of the week and post new scrambles each Sunday evening.


Lastly, please post your posts like this:

Round 37 
Race to Sub-4.05 
Avg of 12: 4.04

1. (2.53) 
2. 3.71 
3. 4.48 
4. 4.60 
5. 3.92 
6. 3.75 
7. 4.27 
8. 4.27 
9. (5.08) ' 
10. 4.28 
11. 2.96 
12. 4.12

So without further to do, here is the new set of scrambles for this week:

Round 38 Scrambles
1. L R' B R' B L U' L' B'
2. L R' L' R' U' R' U R L
3. U L U' R' L' R' B' U'
4. R U R' B R L U B
5. B L B R' U' R U' B L
6. B R' B' U' R U L R' L'
7. B' U L B' R U' R U'
8. B' U' B' U' R L' B L' U
9. L R' L' R' U' L B' L U
10. U B R' U' L B R' U
11. U' B' L U' R L B R
12. B' U' B' L' R U' B' R' L'

Round will end on Sunday, December 22nd, 2019. Best of luck to all competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 23, 2019)

With no results to enter for this week, here are the new scrambles.

Round 39 scrambles:
1. L' B' L B' U' R B L'
2. B R B' L U' R L' R' L'
3. B' L B R' U' L' R B'
4. L' R' B L U' R L U' R'
5. L B U' R' B' U L' B U
6. U L B' U L' B' U B' L'
7. B U R' U B' L B R'
8. R B' L' R U' L R' B L'
9. R' B' L B' R L U B' L'
10. U B' R' B U R B' R L
11. B' U' L U L' B U' B' U
12. R U' B' R' U R U' B L'


Round 39 will end on December 29th, 2019. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 23, 2019)

Race to sub-5
Round 39- 6.00
Comments: not quite. Started out pretty well, but really deteriorated by the end.

Solves:
1. 4.83
2. 3.68
3. 4.76
4. 6.05
5. 6.24
6. 4.72
7. 6.56
8. 5.54
9. 6.91
10. 8.22
11. 6.13
12. 8.61


----------



## KingCanyon (Dec 23, 2019)

Round 39
Cube: X-Man Wingy
Goal: Sub 9
Average: 9.13

1. 8.82
2. (5.45)
3. 7.79
4. 8.82
5. 11.07
6. 7.93
7. 9.06
8. 9.19
9. 10.75
10. (11.24)
11. 8.06
12. 9.77

Comment: Almost got it. I just need to limit the solves that are over 10.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 6, 2020)

Round 39 Results:
@ImmolatedMarmoset - Sub 5 - Ao12: 6.00 (0/3)
@KingCanyon - Sub 9 - Ao12: 9.13 (0/3)

Round 40 scrambles:
1. B' U' L' B' U L' U R U
2. R' L' R B' U L' U' L U'
3. R L' R' L U' B L' B'
4. U R' B' R' L' R U' R' U
5. R' L' R U R' U' R' L
6. R' U' R' B R' B U' B
7. U R L' U L' B U B' R'
8. U R L' B' U L U L B'
9. R' L' U' B L B' L U' B'
10. U' B L R B' R' L' B' L'
11. L U' B' L B' U' B' R'
12. B' R' B L' B U' R' U' R'


Round 40 will end on January 12th, 2019. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 14, 2020)

Round 40 Results:
No results to enter for this week.

Round 41 scrambles:
1. U R' B' L' R B' R' B L'
2. U' R U' R' B' R' B' R'
3. R' L' R' B U' L R B U'
4. B' R' U' B R' L R L'
5. U' R B U' R L B' R' L
6. U R' B U' R L U R'
7. U' B R' U B' R' L U' L'
8. R' B L' R U L' R U B U'
9. R U B U' L R U R' B
10. L' R B U' L' U R' B' L'
11. B U R' L' R B R L U'
12. R' L B' L R L' U R U'


Round 41 will end on January 19th, 2019. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jan 14, 2020)

Week 1: Goal is Sub-4

2.99
4.80
5.84+
5.33
3.40
(2.63)
4.35
2.82
(15.61)
4.20
3.84
5.31

4.28 ao12

3.98 w/o +2 

There’s some ok times in there but the lack of consistency is something I need to work on.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jan 15, 2020)

Round 41
Goal: sub 8.00
Avg of 12: 7.67
Cube: Moyu Aoyan

1. 4.81
2. (10.22)
3. 5.46
4. 8.84
5. (4.46)
6. 9.34
7. 7.19
8. 5.72
9. 9.17
10. 7.68
11. 9.48
12. 9.04

Solid sub 8 avg. 
Thanks for doing this @cubeshepherd !


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 21, 2020)

Will get results and new scrambles posted tomorrow (Tuesday).


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 22, 2020)

Round 41 Results:
@TomTheCuber101 - Sub 4 - Ao12: 4.28 (0/3)
@CrispyCubing - Sub 8 - Ao12: 7.67 (1/3)

Round 42 scrambles:
1. R' B' R' L R' U' R B' R'
2. R' U' B L' U' R' U L' R'
3. B R' U' R' L' B R U L'
4. U L' R L U' R U B' U
5. L' U R' U' B U B' L R
6. R' U B U R' L U' L R'
7. R' L R B' R B' U L' U
8. R' L B' L' B' U' L' B U'
9. R' L' R' B' L B' U B L
10. B L' B' U L' B' L' B L
11. R' L B R L B R' U
12. B' U' L R L B' U' B' L'


Round 42 will end on January 26th, 2019. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jan 22, 2020)

Week 2
Round 42
Goal: sub-4

1. 4.15
2. (3.01)
3. 3.23
4. 4.41
5. 4.65
6. (4.70)
7. 4.19
8. 3.76
9. 4.21
10. 3.77
11. 3.98
12. 4.38

4.07 ao12, getting closer and closer

Consistent, which is nice, but just a bit above what I need to be. Probably should drill my algs a bit more


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 30, 2020)

Round 42 Results:
@TomTheCuber101 - Sub 4 - Ao12: 4.07 (0/3)

Round 43 scrambles:
1. L U' L R B L' R U R'
2. B' U R B L' R B' R' B' R'
3. L R' L U' R B R' U' R
4. L R L' R' U' L' B' L
5. U' B' L' R U B' U' B
6. B L B' U' B' U R L U
7. R' B' R' B R U' L R L'
8. B' U' L' B U R' L R'
9. R U B U L R U R'
10. R L' B U' B U' R U
11. B U B' R' U' B' R' L' U
12. R' B L' R B' R' U B R'

PLEASE NOTE: Due to the way that my schedule is working currently, I will be for a while posting new results on Monday's as that will work better.

Round 43 will end on February 3, 2019. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jan 30, 2020)

Week 3
Round 43
Goal: sub-4

1. 3.76
2. 5.15
3. 3.30
4. (5.57)
5. 5.54
6. 3.50
7. (3.23)
8. 3.94
9. 3.83
10. 4.88 cube drop rip
11. 4.19
12. 4.12

4.22 ao12 

Had some times in there I was very happy with, but I really need to work on the harder cases that end up getting me 5s


cubeshepherd said:


> Round 42 Results:
> @TomTheCuber101 - Sub 4 - Ao12: 4.07 (0/3)
> 
> Round 43 scrambles:
> ...


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 9, 2020)

Round 43 Results:
@TomTheCuber101 - Sub 4 - Ao12: 4.22 (0/3)

Round 44 scrambles:
1. R L' U' R' U' L R' U R'
2. U' R U B' L' U' R L' U'
3. L' B' R L' R' B' U' B'
4. B L' U' L R' U B U'
5. B' R' B R' B U R' B'
6. U' B R U L U' L B' L'
7. L' U B' R' L' B' R' L' R
8. B U B R' L R U L U'
9. R B L R' U R' L U' R
10. L U R U B' L' U B' R
11. U R B R L' U' R L
12. L' B' U L' B' L B L U'

Round 44 will end on February 17, 2019. Good luck to all competing this week.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Feb 10, 2020)

Round 44
Gaol: Sub-7 (Can I do that if I didn't 'graduate' from sub 8 ?)
Ao12: 7.88

1. 5.45
2. 6.49
3. 8.94
4. 10.43
5. 9.78
6. (13.08)
7. 7.92
8. (5.38)
9. 8.07
10. 8.81
11. 7.48
12. 5.39

Rough. Did worse than last week.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 10, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> (Can I do that if I didn't 'graduate' from sub 8 ?)


I don't really mind either way, but if you were to keep it you would be (2/3) so I assume that you would get 3/3 next week, so you are fine starting with "sub 7" if you want.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 3, 2020)

Hey folks, I apologize for not keeping up with this thread. I really wanted to keep it going, but life has gotten the better of me right now.

With that being said if someone (or more then one individual) would like to take over this thread, that would be much appreciated.

If you are interested in doing that, please feel free to do so, and start by posting the previous results and new scrambles. Thanks


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (May 3, 2020)

No worries, I completely forgot about this thread too but I’ll try and keep it going!

Round 44 Results:
@CrispyCubing - Sub-7 - ao12: 7.88 (0/3)

Round 45 scrambles:

1. B' L' B' U B U B L' B 
2. L' B U R B R' L' U 
3. U R' U B' U R' L U' R' 
4. B U' R' B' R L B U' L 
5. R' U L B L U L B 
6. U L B' L' B L' U L 
7. R' L' R' B' U' R U R' B' 
8. B' L' U' R L R' L' U' B' 
9. B U R B R' L R' L U' 
10. B U' L' R' L' B L B' U' 
11. B R' B' U' B U B' U' L' 
12. R' B' U' R L U R U'
Round 45 will end on Sunday the 10th of May. Good Luck!


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (May 3, 2020)

Round 45
Goal: Sub-4
4.44 ao12

1. 5.13
2. 4.50
3. 4.46
4. 4.36
5. 5.22
6. (3.47)
7. (4.13)
8. 5.28
9. (6.62)
10. 4.45
11. 4.39
12. (6.44)



Spoiler: Bad



Bad scrambles and many Z perms. Oh well, many more weeks to improve in quarantine at least.


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 5, 2020)

Round 45
Gaol: Sub 7
Ao12: 6.78

1. 5.98
2. 6.26
3. 8.63
4. 7.59
5. 6.95
6. 6.79
7. 7.08
8. (8.65)
9. 7.08
10. (3.36)
11. 6.93
12. 4.50

Just inconsistencies in execution.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (May 11, 2020)

Round 45 Results:
@CrispyCubing - sub-7 - ao12 6.78 (1/3)
@TomTheCuber101 - sub-5- ao12 4.44 (0/3)

Round 46 Scrambles:

1. B R L' U R U' R L R' 
2. B R' B U B U' L R 
3. L' B L B' R U' L R B' L 
4. L R' L R B' L R L' 
5. R' L' R U B U' R' L' 
6. L' B' R' B U' B' U' L R' 
7. R' B' L R' L B L U' 
8. L U B' R B U R' L' 
9. R' L' B U' B' U' L' U 
10. L U' B R U B' U B U' 
11. U B' L B' R L B' R' 
12. B' L U' R' U L R' L'


Good luck, the round ends a week


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (May 13, 2020)

Round 46
Goal: Sub-4

ao12: 4.51

1. 5.39 
2. 4.67 
3. 4.12 
4. (2.67) 
5. 3.71
6. 4.38 
7. 4.17 
8. 3.97 
9. 4.44 
10. 3.83 
11. 6.41 
12. (6.49)


----------



## CrispyCubing (May 13, 2020)

Round 46
Goal: sub-7
Ao12: 6.34

1. 9.02
2. (9.55)
3. 5.49
4. (4.20)
5. 7.38
6. 7.72
7. 5.05
8. 5.62
9. 6.33
10. 5.55
11. 5.89
12. 5.34


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm not sure if im allowed to do this. pls tell me if im not allowed to do this ill delete the post
Round 46 Results :
@CrispyCubing - sub-7 - ao12 6.34(2/3)
@TomTheCuber101 - sub-4 - ao12 4.51(0/3)
Round 47 Scrambles
1. B' L R' B U' L U' L' B
2. L R U' L' R' U L' U'
3. B U' B R' B' L B' R B
4. L' B' R U' R' B R' L R'
5. R B' U B' U' L B' U L'
6. R U B' U R U B U' R'
7. U R L U' B' U L U'
8. B U R' L B' L B' R' U' B
9. R U' B R' U R' L' R
10. U' B U R' U' R L' U L'
11. B L B' L R U' L B L
12. U' L R B' U' L' R B
Good Luck. Round Ends on July 25th 2020


----------



## CrispyCubing (Jul 20, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> I'm not sure if im allowed to do this. pls tell me if im not allowed to do this ill delete the post
> Round 46 Results :
> @CrispyCubing - sub-7 - ao12 6.34(2/3)
> @TomTheCuber101 - sub-4 - ao12 4.51(0/3)
> ...


Yes you are allowed to do this. @TomTheCuber101 hasn’t updated it in a while. (Which is totally fine, I forgot about this thread too.) So if he doesn’t want to run it I assume you can. Just uhhhhh, clean up your post a little. @Jupiter


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 29, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> clean up your post a little. @Jupiter


oops sorry not sure how that happened
-----------------------------------------
Round 47 Results : 
no one did it 
-----------------------------------------
Round 48 Scrambles:
1. U B' L' B U R U R' 
2. U' B U' R L B' L U' R 
3. R' B U B U' R' L' R 
4. U R B' L B U L' B 
5. U R B' U L' B L U B 
6. L' R B U L U' L U' 
7. U' L R B L B' L U
8. U' B R U' L' U L B' 
9. R U' R B' U R B' U' B' 
10. U' L' B L U' R' L U 
11. R' B R U L' R' U' R' 
12. U' L U R U B' U' B 
Round ends on August 4th! Good Luck Everybody!


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jul 29, 2020)

1. 3.66 U B' L' B U R U R' 
2. 5.10 U' B U' R L B' L U' R 
3. 4.30 R' B U B U' R' L' R 
4. 4.19 U R B' L B U L' B 
5. 4.08 U R B' U L' B L U B 
6. 3.45 L' R B U L U' L U' 
7. 5.57 U' L R B L B' L U 
8. 3.45 U' B R U' L' U L B' 
9. (3.29) R U' R B' U R B' U' B' 
10. (DNF(0.00)) U' L' B L U' R' L U 
11. 3.95 R' B R U L' R' U' R' 
12. 3.70 U' L U R U B' U' B

ao12 of 4.15, that DNF for the timer not starting was really annoying as without it I think it would've been sub-4. But given I've not practiced skewb regularly for a while now I'm still happy with it.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Jul 29, 2020)

Round 48
Race to sub-7

Generated By csTimer on 2020-07-29
avg of 12: 5.81

Time List:
1. 4.64 U B' L' B U R U R'
2. 7.07 U' B U' R L B' L U' R
3. 4.85 R' B U B U' R' L' R
4. (13.19) U R B' L B U L' B
5. 7.59 U R B' U L' B L U B
6. 3.87 L' R B U L U' L U'
7. 6.74 U' L R B L B' L U
8. (2.89) U' B R U' L' U L B'
9. 6.78 R U' R B' U R B' U' B'
10. 6.30 U' L' B L U' R' L U
11. 4.84 R' B R U L' R' U' R'
12. 5.41 U' L U R U B' U' B

Wow I should go for sub 6 lmao that was .4 off PB


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 30, 2020)

Round 48
Race to sub-10
avg of 12: 10.54

Time List:
1. 7.94 U B' L' B U R U R' 
2. 9.24 U' B U' R L B' L U' R 
3. 10.16 R' B U B U' R' L' R 
4. (14.21) U R B' L B U L' B 
5. 12.26 U R B' U L' B L U B 
6. 10.91 L' R B U L U' L U' 
7. 12.41 U' L R B L B' L U 
8. (5.77) U' B R U' L' U L B' 
9. 8.19 R U' R B' U R B' U' B' 
10. 12.59 U' L' B L U' R' L U 
11. 11.15 R' B R U L' R' U' R' 
12. 10.51 U' L U R U B' U' B

rlly close. I got my single PB of 5.77 though(my old PB was 6.07)


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 2, 2020)

Round: 48
Goal: sub 6
Ao12: 5.80
Cube: Aoyan

Time List:
1. 7.00 
2. 6.66 
3. 4.76 
4. 5.27 
5. (7.69) 
6. 4.82 
7. 7.45 
8. (3.56)
9. 5.63 
10. 5.72 
11. 5.40
12. 5.27

Should not have messed up a few of those scrambles, but alright for being a little rusty.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 5, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Ao12: 5.80


Lol you beat me by 0.01


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 5, 2020)

Round 48 Results:
@TomTheCuber101 - Sub 4 - ao12: 4.15 (0/3)
@BLCuber8 - Sub 7 - ao12: 5.81 (1/3)
@Jupiter - Sub 10 - ao12 - 10.54 (0/3)
@CrispyCubing - Sub 6 - ao12 - 5.80 (0/3) (I dont think youve tried Sub 6 yet?)
Round 49 Scrambles :
1. U R L B' R B' L' B 
2. U L' R B U B' R' B' 
3. U' B R U L B U' R 
4. L' U' R U' B' U B R' 
5. U B R B' L' B U L R' 
6. B' L' B' R U L R B' R' 
7. U B L B' L B' R U' 
8. B R' B' R U' B U' B' L 
9. B' R' L B' R U' R' B L' 
10. U' R L U' L U R B R 
11. B' L B U R U B' L' R' 
12. L' U' L' R L' U B' R
Round ends 8/11(MM/DD). Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 5, 2020)

Round 49
Race to sub-10
Cube : X-Man Wingy
avg of 12: 9.62

Time List:
1. 8.24 U R L B' R B' L' B 
2. 14.38 U L' R B U B' R' B' 
3. 12.48 U' B R U L B U' R 
4. 9.22 L' U' R U' B' U B R' 
5. 10.25 U B R B' L' B U L R' 
6. 8.50 B' L' B' R U L R B' R' 
7. (6.83) U B L B' L B' R U' 
8. 7.63 B R' B' R U' B U' B' L 
9. 6.98 B' R' L B' R U' R' B L' 
10. (14.51) U' R L U' L U R B R 
11. 8.96 B' L B U R U B' L' R' 
12. 9.60 L' U' L' R L' U B' R
I did it!! Sub 10 ao12


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 6, 2020)

Round 49
Race to sub-7
Cube: Wingy M
Ao12: 6.54

Time List:
1. 4.42 U R L B' R B' L' B 
2. 8.24 U L' R B U B' R' B' 
3. 5.91 U' B R U L B U' R 
4. 6.01 L' U' R U' B' U B R' 
5. (3.33) U B R B' L' B U L R' 
6. 8.66 B' L' B' R U L R B' R' 
7. 7.31 U B L B' L B' R U' 
8. 5.44 B R' B' R U' B U' B' L 
9. (10.65) B' R' L B' R U' R' B L' 
10. 7.71 U' R L U' L U R B R 
11. 4.70 B' L B U R U B' L' R' 
12. 7.02 L' U' L' R L' U B' R

Wow quite a fall from last week.



> I did it!! Sub 10 ao12


@Jupiter congrats


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Aug 7, 2020)

Not bad, but not great. Could've done without the plus two but it was fairly consistent.

avg of 12: 4.31

Time List:
1. 3.71 U R L B' R B' L' B 
2. 4.85 U L' R B U B' R' B' 
3. 3.92 U' B R U L B U' R 
4. 4.48 L' U' R U' B' U B R' 
5. (3.04) U B R B' L' B U L R' 
6. 4.18 B' L' B' R U L R B' R' 
7. 4.05 U B L B' L B' R U' 
8. 4.30 B R' B' R U' B U' B' L 
9. 5.26+ B' R' L B' R U' R' B L' 
10. 4.42 U' R L U' L U R B R 
11. (5.94) B' L B U R U B' L' R' 
12. 3.94 L' U' L' R L' U B' R


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 7, 2020)

Round: 49
Race to sub 6
Ao12: 6.22
Cube: Aoyan

Time List:
1. (10.02)
2. 8.26 
3. 5.00 
4. 9.71 
5. 3.92 
6. 8.20 
7. 5.73 
8. 3.94
9. (3.75)
10. 5.90 
11. 5.06 
12. 6.50

smh. I put pressure on myself so that I could practice nerves. As you can see, I didn't start out very well but I got a 4.53 Ao5 in the middle somewhere.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 10, 2020)

Its easier for each round to start on Monday
@TomTheCuber101 do I run this thread now?
Round 49 Results! :
@Jupiter - Sub-10 - ao12: 9.62 (1/3)
@BLCuber8 - Sub-7 - ao12: 6.54 (2/3)
@TomTheCuber101 - Sub-4 - ao12: 4.31 (0/3)
@CrispyCubing - Sub-6 - ao12: 6.22 (0/3)

Round 50 Scrambles(August 10th 2020 - August 17th 2020) :
1. L' B' U R' L B U' R U
2. L' B U B' U' B L B' U'
3. L' B' R B R' U R L U'
4. R' U B' R' B U' B R
5. R L B' R B' U' L' R B
6. U' L B' U L' B R U
7. U R L' U' B L R' U L'
8. L U' R' B U' B L R'
9. B L' B' R L' R' U' L'
10. B U B' R L' R' B L'
11. L' B' L' B U' L R' B'
12. B L U' B U' L' U B L'

Good Luck Everyone! Round ends August 17th 2020


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 10, 2020)

Round 50
Race to sub-10
Cube : Cubicle Labs Wingy
avg of 12: 9.76 
1. 7.02 L' B' U R' L B U' R U 
2. 8.32 L' B U B' U' B L B' U' 
3. 10.01 L' B' R B R' U R L U' 
4. 11.31 R' U B' R' B U' B R 
5. (18.27) R L B' R B' U' L' R B 
6. 8.80 U' L B' U L' B R U 
7. 10.74 U R L' U' B L R' U L' 
8. 9.09 L U' R' B U' B L R' 
9. 11.27 B L' B' R L' R' U' L' 
10. 11.44 B U B' R L' R' B L' 
11. 9.59 L' B' L' B U' L R' B' 
12. (4.15) B L U' B U' L' U B L'

PB and Sub-10 !!!!!!!!


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Aug 14, 2020)

Yeah I'd say you run it now.
avg of 12: 4.41

1. 4.93 L' B' U R' L B U' R U 
2. 5.61 L' B U B' U' B L B' U' 
3. (3.14) L' B' R B R' U R L U' 
4. 5.01 R' U B' R' B U' B R 
5. (6.84) R L B' R B' U' L' R B 
6. 3.81 U' L B' U L' B R U 
7. 5.43 U R L' U' B L R' U L' 
8. 4.49 L U' R' B U' B L R' 
9. 3.16 B L' B' R L' R' U' L' 
10. 4.12 B U B' R L' R' B L' 
11. 4.28 L' B' L' B U' L R' B' 
12. 3.30 B L U' B U' L' U B L'

Started off bad but got better as it went along.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 15, 2020)

Round 50
Race to sub-7
Cube: X-Man Wingy M
Ao12: 6.21

Time List:
1. 5.02 L' B' U R' L B U' R U 
2. 8.84 L' B U B' U' B L B' U' 
3. 3.93 L' B' R B R' U R L U' 
4. 6.62 R' U B' R' B U' B R 
5. 7.93 R L B' R B' U' L' R B 
6. 7.47 U' L B' U L' B R U 
7. 5.33 U R L' U' B L R' U L' 
8. (10.03) L U' R' B U' B L R' 
9. 4.72 B L' B' R L' R' U' L' 
10. 6.92 B U B' R L' R' B L' 
11. 5.29 L' B' L' B U' L R' B' 
12. (2.76) B L U' B U' L' U B L'

yay i graduated


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 15, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> @CrispyCubing - Sub-6 - ao12: 6.22 (1/3)(Sub-6 last week and I didnt count it)


Round 49 I got a 6.22 avg (not sub 6) which means I have to start over at (0/3)

Round: 50
Race to sub 6
Ao12: 5.66

Time List:
1. 4.65
2. 4.57
3. 5.46 
4. (8.53)
5. 5.36 
6. 7.71
7. 6.61
8. 5.00 
9. (3.00)
10. 5.28 
11. 6.60 
12. 5.33


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 15, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Round 49 I got a 6.22 avg (not sub 6) which means I have to start over at (0/3)


this is why i dont do these at 8am


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 18, 2020)

Round 50 results  
@Jupiter - Sub-10 - ao12: 9.76(2/3)

@TomTheCuber101 - Sub-4 - ao12: 4.41(0/3)

@CrispyCubing - Sub-6 - ao12: 5.66(1/3)

Graduates !! :
@BLCuber8 - Sub-7 - ao12: 6.21(3/3)
Nice Job @BLCuber8 !!!!!

Round 51 Scrambles
1. R' B' U R' B' U B' L 
2. R U L' R' B U L' R' L' 
3. R' L' U B' U L B' U' 
4. B U L R' L U' B' U L 
5. U' R' L B' U R U R B' 
6. L B R' U' L' U' L R U' 
7. U' B' L B' U L' U' B' U' 
8. L B U' L B' U R L' 
9. U L' U' B' L' R' B L' U' 
10. R B R' U R' L' U' B U' 
11. R' L U B U' R U B 
12. U R' U' B U' R B' L
Round 51 ends Monday, August 24th ! 
pls correct me if theres any errors im doing this on mobile


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 25, 2020)

Round 51
Goal: Sub-6 (yay!)
Cube: Wingy M
avg of 12: 5.37

Time List:
1. (2.39) R' B' U R' B' U B' L 
2. 4.51 R U L' R' B U L' R' L' 
3. 6.38 R' L' U B' U L B' U' 
4. (7.74) B U L R' L U' B' U L 
5. 7.63 U' R' L B' U R U R B' 
6. 6.38 L B R' U' L' U' L R U' 
7. 4.34 U' B' L B' U L' U' B' U' 
8. 4.79 L B U' L B' U R L' 
9. 6.31 U L' U' B' L' R' B L' U' 
10. 4.32 R B R' U R' L' U' B U' 
11. 4.35 R' L U B U' R U B 
12. 4.66 U R' U' B U' R B' L

Comments: Wow scrambles were good this week, that first one blew me away. Also, thanks @Jupiter also for keeping this thread going, think I'm the only one this week


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 25, 2020)

Round 51
Race to sub 6
Ao12: 5.50

1. (2.97)
2. 4.07 
3. 4.19 
4. 5.02 
5. 5.33 
6. 5.02
7. (13.27)
8. 5.90
9. 10.13
10. 5.45
11. 4.35
12. 5.53

Very good except for the 13 and 10 where I messed up execution.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Aug 25, 2020)

Round 51
Time List:
1. 4.58 R' B' U R' B' U B' L 
2. 4.42 R U L' R' B U L' R' L' 
3. (DNF) R' L' U B' U L B' U' 
4. 4.99 B U L R' L U' B' U L 
5. 4.65 U' R' L B' U R U R B' 
6. (3.40) L B R' U' L' U' L R U' 
7. 6.23 U' B' L B' U L' U' B' U' 
8. 5.08 L B U' L B' U R L' 
9. 4.60 U L' U' B' L' R' B L' U' 
10. 4.18 R B R' U R' L' U' B U' 
11. 4.13 R' L U B U' R U B 
12. 4.58 U R' U' B U' R B' L

Not great, I really need to do some more skewb, these averages rae the only bits of skewb I've been doing recently.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 25, 2020)

Ill update thread after this post sry
Round 51
Race to sub-10
Cube : Cubicle Labs Wingy
avg of 12: 9.606

Time List:
1. (2.062) R' B' U R' B' U B' L
2. 10.683 R U L' R' B U L' R' L'
3. 11.535 R' L' U B' U L B' U'
4. 12.151 B U L R' L U' B' U L
5. 10.351 U' R' L B' U R U R B'
6. (13.929) U' B' L B' U L' U' B' U'
7. 7.738 L B U' L B' U R L'
8. 10.322 U L' U' B' L' R' B L' U'
9. 6.738 R B R' U R' L' U' B U'
10. 7.959 R' L U B U' R U B
11. 9.825 U R' U' B U' R B' L
12. 8.754 L B R' U' L' U' L R U'

i havent really been cubing haha got some really lucky solves though(that first scramble WHAT)
gg i graduated though !!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 25, 2020)

Round 51 Results :
@BLCuber8 - Sub-6 - ao12: 5.37(1/3)
@CrispyCubing - Sub-6 - ao12: 5.50(2/3)
@TomTheCuber101 - Sub-4 - ao12: 4.74(0/3)
Graduates :
@Jupiter - Sub-10 - ao12: 9.60(3/3) !!!

Round 52 Scrambles :
1. R' L U' R L' U' L U' R 
2. U R B L' B' R B L' B' 
3. L' U' L' U R' B' U L R 
4. U' R' B L' B L B U' B 
5. R' U L' B' U L' B L' B' 
6. U' L' R' U R' L' U L' R 
7. R B' L' U' R L B' U L' 
8. R U' R' B' L B U L' 
9. B' U R' L U' L B L U' 
10. L B L' B L' U R' B' 
11. R L' U' B' U' B' U R U' 
12. R' B R' B U' L B' L U'

gl everyone! round ends September 1st!!!!


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 25, 2020)

51
Goal: sub-10 (1/3)
Generated By csTimer on 2020-08-25
avg of 12: 8.30

Time List:
1. (4.44) R' B' U R' B' U B' L
2. 8.13 R U L' R' B U L' R' L'
3. 7.12 R' L' U B' U L B' U'
4. 10.95 B U L R' L U' B' U L
5. (12.14) U' R' L B' U R U R B'
6. 9.22 L B R' U' L' U' L R U'
7. 11.43 U' B' L B' U L' U' B' U'
8. 8.67 L B U' L B' U R L'
9. 8.65 U L' U' B' L' R' B L' U'
10. 6.59 R B R' U R' L' U' B U'
11. 4.59 R' L U B U' R U B
12. 7.67 U R' U' B U' R B' L

Those scrambles were insane!!!
Edit: lol ninja’d


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 27, 2020)

Round 52:
Goal: Sub-6
Cube: Wingy M
avg of 12: 6.34

Time List:
1. 5.45 R' L U' R L' U' L U' R 
2. 9.32 U R B L' B' R B L' B' 
3. 4.98 L' U' L' U R' B' U L R 
4. 5.56 U' R' B L' B L B U' B 
5. 4.16 R' U L' B' U L' B L' B' 
6. 6.28 U' L' R' U R' L' U L' R 
7. 4.41 R B' L' U' R L B' U L' 
8. (17.54) R U' R' B' L B U L' 
9. (4.12) B' U R' L U' L B L U' 
10. 10.56 L B L' B L' U R' B' 
11. 4.15 R L' U' B' U' B' U R U' 
12. 8.50 R' B R' B U' L B' L U'

Comments: started good, then kind of fell apart after messing up L5C on the 17 and having to restart


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 27, 2020)

Wow @I'm A Cuber was right these scrambles were rlly good holy ****
Round 52
Race to sub-9
Cube : X-Man Wingy
avg of 12: 8.896

Time List:
1. 6.312 R' L U' R L' U' L U' R 
2. 11.044 U R B L' B' R B L' B' 
3. 9.313 L' U' L' U R' B' U L R 
4. 10.678 U' R' B L' B L B U' B 
5. 5.840 R' U L' B' U L' B L' B' 
6. 11.855 U' L' R' U R' L' U L' R 
7. 9.527 R B' L' U' R L B' U L' 
8. 7.953 R U' R' B' L B U L' 
9. (5.253) B' U R' L U' L B L U' 
10. 9.330+ L B L' B L' U R' B' 
11. (12.774) R L' U' B' U' B' U R U' 
12. 7.110 R' B R' B U' L B' L U'

At some point I had a 7.77 ao5 which is crazy LMAO
I completely smashed my ao12 PB also


----------



## BradyLawrence (Sep 8, 2020)

@Jupiter you gonna do new scrambles or should I?


----------



## Jupiter (Sep 29, 2020)

really really sorry for no update I havent been cubing.
Round 52 results:
@I'm A Cuber - Sub-10 - ao12 : 8.30(1/3)
@BLCuber8 - Sub-6 - ao12: 6.34(0/3)
@Jupiter - Sub-9 - ao12: 8.89(1/3)

Round 53 Scrambles:
1. L' U' L' B L' B' L' U B' 
2. U B R' L R' U' R' L' U' 
3. U' R L' U R' B' R L' B 
4. U' B U R' B L' U B 
5. U L B U' L R' B R' B' 
6. L U L B' L' B U' B' L' 
7. B R B' L U' L U' R' U' 
8. L' U' B' U' L' B' L' R 
9. R' L' R U' B' R' U' B' 
10. L R' L U R L U' L' 
11. L U' L U L' U B L 
12. U L' B' L R U L B' R'


----------



## Jupiter (Sep 30, 2020)

Round 53
Race to sub-9
Cube : X-Man Wingy
avg of 12: 9.272

Time List:
1. 8.709 L' U' L' B L' B' L' U B' 
2. 10.473 U B R' L R' U' R' L' U' 
3. 6.831 U' R L' U R' B' R L' B 
4. 9.180 U' B U R' B L' U B
5. 12.927 U L B U' L R' B R' B' 
6. 11.911 L U L B' L' B U' B' L' 
7. 7.084 B R B' L U' L U' R' U' 
8. 10.249 L' U' B' U' L' B' L' R 
9 10.335 R' L' R U' B' R' U' B' 
10. 7.676 L R' L U R L U' L' 
11. 10.271 L U' L U L' U B L 
12. 4.727 U L' B' L R U L B' R'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 18, 2022)

Round 54?


----------



## Timona (Jun 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Round 54?


dead thread.


----------

